# Celia Can Write A 5 Star Review! :)



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi! My name is Syria and I am setting up a website to feature Indie Authors exclusively with reviews, interviews and guest blogs. I realize that it is very important for Indie Authors to get their books out there in order to make sales and accrue a following.
What I am looking for at the moment are Indie Authors willing to contribute interviews and reviews for the proposed website.  It will cost nothing for interviews, reviews, trailers and guest blogs.  I am simply checking for interest at the moment while I am building the site.  I want it to look professional and totally awesome.
I plan to do advertising for the site in order to pull in readers/customers.
I will also include a page for readers to post reviews if they are interested.  
Authors will not be required to do anything other than submit trailers, interviews (according to guidelines forthcoming) and guest blogs (also according to guidelines forthcoming).
What do you think?  Anyone willing to sign on?  I already have three kindleboard authors interested.
Comments?  Suggestions?  Advice?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure, I'd be interested.  What kind of books are you looking for?

Vicki


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I would love to particpate.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll participate.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I am interested as well.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll participate!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd be glad to participate as well.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the responses everyone!  

I will get back with everyone else here shortly as soon as I have more information about the website's actual launch date. 

If you're interested in the reviews, I will also need for you to send me a copy of your book. However, I'll have to work out the details for delivery and I'm thinking a PDF copy or a coupon for SmashWords might be the best way to go about doing this. (Please don't think I'm trying to sneak a free book or something, I am seriously wanting to do some reviews and help you guys out with promoting and everything else!) 

Do you guys have any suggestions as far as how it'd be best for me to get a copy of your book?

@ Vicki - I'm accepting anything and everything except erotica, nonfiction and children's books.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

All right.  I'm in.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm interested.

Dawn


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

If you're going to do reviews, I'm quite certain you'll find plenty of interest here.  Smashwords coupons works or most of us can also email you what you want--just specify in the guidelines.  We'll also want to know if you will be cross posting your reviews to other sites such as Amazon, B&N, Smashwords, Goodreads, LibraryThing, Sony---you get the picture.  

You should also probably list your favorite genres because you'll be INUNDATED with review requests--and that means...you'll have enough books for your lifetime, that of your children, grandchildren, on into...oh, probably six or seven generations...

It would also be helpful if you can link to any reviews you've done before.  That way we get a sense of your style, what you like and don't like and so on.

Or just put up a sign and we will come...



Maria


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, okay . . . I'll help out.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds painless. I'll jump onboard.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd be interested, for both my current novel and my WIPs.  Feel free to PM me and let me know what you'd like me to do!

Thanks!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Maria - I plan on corresponding the reviews Amazon, Goodwords and LibraryThing to start...  

Also, I won't be posting anything less than what I consider a 3-star read.  I have no desire to bash anyone's work or hurt feelings. If I read something that I feel is less than 3-stars, I will email you and discuss the review and see if you want me to post/not post it. I'll also discuss in detail what it was that I didn't really work for me (lack of character development, grammatical issues, etc.) and to try to help improve the story.

I do not have a particular genre of interest.  I read most everything and I read quite quickly.  I am fortunate enough to have a job where I can actually read at work on my computer. Shhhh! Don't tell anyone!    That's why I suggested that PDF files might be best for reviews.  

I want to do this right, so give me all your comments and suggestions for consideration while I'm building and getting great idea from you guys.  You have no idea how much I appreciate all the input.  Thank you!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This sounds great.  I, for one, would be willing to show up somewhere.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to participate!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will have some idea of the website's start date within the next 2 weeks...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Count me in!  I have a new Christmas tale, and I'd LOVE the exposure!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Please count me in.

Ann.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll offer to contribute as well whether it's an interview, review, or trailer.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I would contribute also.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely count me in - just let me know what you'd like by PM or email and I'll have it to you quicker than Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I wanted to let you guys know that I am putting up my submission guidelines (or a rough draft at least) on my FaceBook page this morning. You can search for me with [email protected] or "Syria Evans". Look for the peacock feathers and you're golden! (And if there has been another Syria Evans added to FBook within the past 48 hours that uses peacock feathers as her user picture, then also look for the Syria that lives in the Houston Heights area. )

Feel free to shoot me a friend request too - it's always nice to have friends!  

Thanks guys! This is going to be so awesome!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Syria.  This is awfully kind of you!  I for one am going to be curious to hear what "Syria says..."


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent off my copy, now waiting with baited breath to see what Syria says.... I love this stuff


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Gosh... You guys are all so wonderful that I worry about disappointing you with my paltry reviews!   

I'll do my best to make 'em as great as your respective stories!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Sent you an email.

Dawn


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd love to be involved!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Count me in.  I'd be willing to do any of the above.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Dawn J. & Noah - check out my guidelines on my FBook page and/or email me at [email protected] and we'll make the magic happen! 

@ Dawn Mc-W - I got your email and will start reading your books soooooooooooon!

I know I keep saying this...but, thanks guys! I really appreciate you giving me a chance to help you out and help the world see the awesome authors that you all really are!  

Just try to remember the "little people" when you make it big...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I know it's been a while and a bit, but I have some exciting news:

With everybody's wonderful and positive responses and submissions, I have been able to do great things with my site. It's coming along very nicely and I anticipate that a mid-November timeframe will be no problem for the site to go "live."  

I will be emailing/P.M. those of you that will be getting a free ad on my site for the first 3 days. I will let you know the size and location of said ad. 

I am still also looking for submissions for: blogs, author interviews, trailers and books for me to review. 

I have a FaceBook page (most of you guys are already aware of that, buuuuuuut just in case...) for Syria Evans that explains how to submit your items to my email. (Remember to look for the peacock feathers when you look me up!) 

I'm trying to use five out of the following for advertisements for the first 3 days: Facebook, Google, Yahoo, Goodreads, AOL and Amazon. And I'm also looking into more places to promo the site (you guys!) as time goes on. 

OK! That's all I've got for now! Thanks for reading!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Syria.  We're all excited to see your hard work!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to Syria Says&#8230; A place where Indie Authors can strut their stuff!

I thought I'd kick things off with a little "Welcome to My World Bloggins" and a quick snap-shot about what I'm expecting and hoping to achieve on Syria Says&#8230;

I have had the esteemed pleasure of knowing one or more Indie Authors in my life and have witnessed the frustration and also the sheer joy of self-publishing. I can appreciate the difficulties in finding a place that will allow authors to express themselves freely without ridicule and/or costing an arm and a leg.

I hope that my new site will create a "safe" environment that allows authors to indulge in a little shameless self-promotion and also allow readers to read reviews on their respective novels (written by yours truly).

The site will consist mainly of reviews and submissions from Indie Authors (such as, but not limited to: yourself and any of your current and future fans). These will run the gamut from interviews to guest blogs to trailers to advertisements.

As it seems like a week is too long and a day is too short, I went with the Goldilocks approach and settled on a reasonable 3 day rotation for the Author Features. Basically, the features will consist of a series of simple questions that can and will be found on my Submissions Guidelines page. You are encouraged to answer as many of the questions as possible, but it's not necessary. It just keeps the page interesting if we have more interesting information about YOU!

These can be submitted via email, [email protected] or via a private message on Kindle Boards for those of you who frequent Kindle Boards or via a message on my Facebook page for Syria Evans.

Of course, along with books there must be reviews! I will also feature between 2 and 3 book reviews on the site and these will also follow the 3 day rotational pattern. (It's my lucky number&#8230;even though I'm a Gemini. Hmmm&#8230 I read nearly any and all genres (with the exception of non-fiction, political, erotica and children's books) and will be happy to review your book for free!

I am lucky enough to have a day job that has quite a bit of down-time and allows for me to read while at work. So, I would prefer to have the books emailed in PDF format to [email protected] This will make it easier for me to read during the work day without worrying about logging into a website that isn't allowed at work.  I have about a 3 day turn around on reading the stories and I read them in a first come, first serve groovy kind of way.

I will never post a review for a book that is below 3 stars because I don't feel that sort of thing is necessary. I will make every effort to contact you (if I feel that your book is below a 3 on my rating scale) and discuss with you what I thought was less than stellar. I will try to be fair and consistent and give everyone a thorough review.

Another "for-the-author-by-the-author" feature that I will have is guest blogs. These will be on a topic specifically related to Indie Authors (publishing, promotional strategies, etc.). I have a list of suggested topics on my Submission Guidelines page and these can, again, be submitted via email, [email protected] or via a private message on Kindle Boards or via a message on my Facebook page Syria Evans.

I will also have a page dedicated to trailers for your books. Again, you may submit these via email, [email protected] or via a private message on Kindle Boards or via a message on my Facebook page.

I have also decided to offer state-of-the-art editing services (at a reasonable fee). And by "state-of-the-art" I mean, of course, that I will _open_ your book on my _computer_ and read over your book on my _computer _ and _email_ suggestions corrections/edits to you. What? A computer is state-of-the-art. Well, it could be. Depending on the model, of course.

At any rate, I know how thorny it can be to ask someone to beta read your stories and I would be happy to help out in that arena. I cannot guarantee that I will catch 100% of the errors, but I know that I will be able to reduce them dramatically.

Finally, I am going to help you to help me&#8230;? Help me to help you? No, wait, _I_ will help _you_ by offering exceptional rates on advertising on my site. I will offer varying tiers of ad size and prices to enable even the most _starved_ of artists out there. I am sticking to my Goldilocks theory and cycle through the banners/side bar ads on a 3 day rotation. You can check out the _adver-tunities_ I have for your shameless self-promotions on my Advertise With Syria page.

I plan to advertise _my_ site (therefore, _your_ ads) on various other sites: Facebook, Google, Goodreads, Yahoo and any other place I can squeeze into that doesn't break the bank. By doing this, I will grant you as much exposure as possible.

I plan to launch the site on November 15th at 2 a.m. *fingers crossed* 

Please keep piling on the interviews (for now, you can find the questions/submission guidelines on my Facebook page), bloggins, trailers and any books you'd like for me to review. 

I hope that this site will be a great literary adventure for all of us here at Syria Says&#8230; I look forward to reading a lot of books, featuring a lot of authors and just generally having a lot of fun! Thank you so much for the opportunity to help get the word out about how wonderful Indie Authors are!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is so exciting!!!!  I like the idea of a 'safe place for indie authors'  I'm picturing a cozy fireplace    Thank you, Miss Syria!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

With all of this rain here today, I'm definitely picturing a fireplace today! Brrr!  

Maybe I'll even offer some hot chocolate... Oh! Even better: WHITE chocolate hot chocolate! (Starbucks sells it this time of year.)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You had us at "safe".  Now you throw in white hot chocolate.  Will you adopt me?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Only if you're house broken!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow.  I'm drinking (don't tell my macho friend Viking Warrior!) white chocolate raspberry coffee right now.  How cool is that?  It's like serenditipiotous... I mean seredkpibjtkusty... well, anyway, it seems like a good omen... hey, Syria, how are you?  Did you know you mispelled visited?  Mwahhshahahahahssdkjld.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Am I seeing double or are you just everywhere?  You mispelled update!  Just kidding.  I'm really looking forward to the new site.  I need a place to go once I am cursed and driven out of Kindleboards with crucifixes and pitchforks... hey! That reminds me of a story.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

No, no... It's not a misspelled word... It's a NEW word! 

I spliced "revised" and "revisited" together to save time and money. And they say that time is money or some such nonsense...  

And how did you get all of those fancy flavors into ONE coffee cup?!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

You're not afraid of fire are you?!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I am Megabrain Mastermind, Imperious One, I shall vanquish your fires with a simple squirt from my tear ducts!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

So, you're saying that you'll just cry like a big baby and I won't set you a'blaze because I feel bad for the big baby that's crying?

Is THAT what you're saying, sir?!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I want to participate. Thanks, Syria.

Linda


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I am Megabrain Mastermind, Imperious One, I shall vanquish your fires with a simple squirt from my tear ducts!!  

Hang on just one minute, Missy! Didn't I just say that?  I need more coffee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Syria. . . .looks like you accidentally got two threads going on the same thing. . .I'm going to merge them. . . .sorry for any brief bouts of confusion. . . .but it'll be better in the long run!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Interested as well.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, that is exactly what I'm saying and don't you forget it!! I mean, geesh, I said it twice.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Great Glenn! I look forward to reading your work. 

Be sure to drop on by the ol' Facebook page and check out the questions for the author interview as well. I like to learn a lil' about you too!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y’all! We’re about a week away from launching SyriaSays.com and it’s really looking great! It’s almost like I know what I’m doing or something… Hee hee!

I’ve gotten a lot of submissions from you fellahs and they’ve all been wonderful. Thank you so very much!  

But, (There’s always a “but” isn’t there?!) I need more submissions! I NEED MORE! FEED ME SEYMOUR!  

Seriously, I need more interviews, guest blogs and books to read/review. Check out my Facebook (Syria Evans) to see the submission guidelines and interview questions. Please email me at [email protected] or send me a PM with any questions, comments or submissions. 

Let’s do this up real nice like and get our collective awesome on! YAY!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

How about a couple of review teasers on facebook?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I've sent you my second novel... sadly, I'm now out until sometime next year.  

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey SyriaSays,

Did you get the email I sent you yesterday?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone!

SyriaSays.com is now live and running for the world to see.  Please stop by and give us a gander (or a goose... Thanksgiving is just around the corner!  ) We have some great reviews, interviews and other stuff going on.  Let the bells ring out and the people jump and shout!

Thanks to all you guys without whom the Kindle Store would be a much sadder, much colder place... INDIE AUTHORS ROCK!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Syria. A banner ad was put into the header of my community message board, Puget Sound Speaks, which will be morphing into a more general independent authors blog over the next several months. Authors are invited to join and talk about your projects in the Independent Authors Forum.

The site gets around 1,000 to 2,000 hits and 50-200 visitors per day. It's best day was over 7,900 hits (don't ask me why because I don't know).


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Syria, the site looks beautiful! I'm adding a link to it on my site (not that my links page gets many hits, but hey). Thanks so much for your support of indie writers-- and the readers who read us!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, the site looks very nice!  The ad for my novel sort of reads like it's a love story though...

"Beautiful Cameo is a killer for hire who wants to quit for the  love of a highwayman, but...
"no one ever breaks with the Association"  and that is the rule."


Let me assure people, this is a dark fantasy, and yes there is a love story (sort of) in it, but the main theme is not a romance, nor is Cameo what one would call "beautiful" she has "corpse-like eyes".  She's a hard drinking killer.  It's more of a friendship story then a love story.

Dawn


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Syria that is a really fabulous website - it's obvious you put a lot of work into it and I've been spreading the news everywhere I can think of - I really think your site will become an invaluable aid to authors and readers alike.

Also thank you so much for a fantastic, really well thought out review - that's one that's going up on the wall  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Looks great, Miss Syria. I'm expecting at least two million sales off it.  Gotta go get my Sears catalog out and make a list for Christmas.  Ha! I love the colors.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Meant to add Syria I'm more than happy to do an interview if you'd like - understand if you're not interested but let me know and I'll definitely do an interview


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> Check out my Facebook (Syria Evans) to see the submission guidelines and interview questions.


I didn't see any way to search for you on Facebook without having to log in to the site, which I can't since I'm not a member. Could you post a copy of your guidelines and questions here?


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! It looks REALLY nice! I tweeted about it, to try and help get the word out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I retweeted from Tracey's post and submitted two of my book trailers. Best of luck.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the Tweets, Noah and Gertie!  
Thanks for the banner, Philip!  
Wow, this is so wonderful.  I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy..  and let's see... 
Clicknextpage, just go to the site at syriasays.com and the guidelines have a page there.  
Dawn, I'm so sorry, I think you are absolutely right, I changed it up a bit if you want to go and look at it.  Can't wait to read your sequel!!
At Tracey:  Of course I want your interview, girl!  Get going!  
KC, I love you!  Thank you!
Brendan, don't you forget to put me on that Christmas list.  I want a Mazara... a Porch... a Ford, OK, I can spell that. A Ford Supercrew F-350, King's Ranch, with those florescent lights under it and spinner wheels... errr, they don't sell that at Sears, do they?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Syria Says... said:


> Thanks for the Tweets, Noah and Gertie!


Wherever tweets are needed, there you will find Super Gertie and Wonder Noah.



> A Ford Supercrew F-350, King's Ranch, with those florescent lights under it and spinner wheels... errr, they don't sell that at Sears, do they?


Only in the catalog. Don't use it all up in the outhouse.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

*Congrats!!* I am really liking this site and I am not an author (nor an Arthur) . I find this site a huge aid in selecting my books for my Kindle! Way to go Ms. Says


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wherever tweets are needed, there you will find Super Gertie and Wonder Noah.
> 
> Only in the catalog. Don't use it all up in the outhouse.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm above cloud nine! Thanks to all of you guys wonderful words and stuff. Thought you might enjoy some music about how I feel.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks great, Syria! I tweeted and facebooked.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> It looks great, Syria! I tweeted and facebooked.


Awesom, L.C.! That's tweet of you. I hope it helps everyone's sales and makes us all millionaires before the week is out. Well, we'll see, huh? Thanks again!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wow! How did I miss this  

I want to play  

Sandy


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Love the set up ,easy to understand how the reviews are done and enjoy the rapport with Syria and the authors...


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice site. I'm glad to be a part of it!  And I'm positive it has generated interest for my book,


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I jumped on board early with Syria for a review and possible interview too.    Let's see if magic happens.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Sandy - C'mon down and give us something to work with!  I'd love to ready and posty!

@ Glenn - I'm reading yours now - so stay tuned! You're review should be up soooooon!  

@ Everyone else - Oh stop it! Just stop it! You're making me blush! Well, I mean, you can continue to flatter me.  Flattery will get you EVERYWHERE!   

Be sure to check out the site today, fellahs! Syriasays.com is featuring a whole new round of spectacular dramatists for you to feast your respective eyes upon! 

I have some fabulous interviews from Ms. Robin Reed and Ms. Darcia Helle and some new reviews for "Widow's Tale" and "Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death." And, of course, a new guest blog from Mr. Travis Haselton! 

Go, my pretties! Go and READ! READ!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Sure, I'm an author and interested.  I have six indie books in different genres.  Let me know when you are ready and I will guest blog either on writing in general or on self-publishing or on marketing - whatever you need.  

Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Consuelo! Howdy, howdy!  

I'm more than happy to get to readin' your books and posting anything you're willing to send my way. Just go on over to SyriaSays.com and take a look at all of the guidelines and email your submissions (please try to send over the books in PDF format because it's easier for me to read them at work) and we'll make it work. I have all of my contact info listed on the site as well.

As Glenn says: we'll see if magic happens!  

Thanks,
Syria


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Great site Syria!
I sent an email off to you!

Delyse


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't read Valmore Daniel's "Forbidden the Stars" yet, though I intend to. It is interesting that his cover is above my interview, and links to my book on Amazon. Thanks for putting the interview up, I hope people will like it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys, Syria is in serious need of some guest bloggins for SyriaSays.com. She can't say much if she doesn't have much to say...? Or something like that.

You can go to the site and find out the guidelines for submitting your gloriously written and witty witticisms to me. Basically, the topic can be about anything related to Indie Authors: trials, tribulations, funny anecdotes, self-promotion, suggestions to newbies...just tap into those expansive imaginations and get to typing! 

Currently, I'm doing an advertising blitz with Google and Facebook and as time (and money) allows, I'll expand over into the realms of Yahoo, AOL and many much mores!

I'll let you know when I'm going to post them. So, c'mon over to SyriaSays.com and _say_ something!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm interested - but, while I don't consider my book to be erotica, it does contain some rather graphic scenes. Actually it's a romance and a protest against exploitation.
As my up until now one and only reviewer said: it makes you think.
So, I'm not sure...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I'm interested - but, while I don't consider my book to be erotica, it does contain some rather graphic scenes. Actually it's a romance and a protest against exploitation.
> As my up until now one and only reviewer said: it makes you think.
> So, I'm not sure...


I'm OK with thinking, I think. So send the stuff on over to [email protected] and we'll see what we'll see.  It's time you have another review on it, don't cha think?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> I'm OK with thinking, I think. So send the stuff on over to [email protected] and we'll see what we'll see.  It's time you have another review on it, don't cha think?


OK, then. review copy mailed. Thanks Syria.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I found Syria says a couple of days ago and am working on my answers to the questions.

You have a ton of responses...will you still accept mine? grin


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd be happy to guest blog about anything your little heart desires, Syria...well, almost anything...and it doesn't even have to be book related! Typical teacher, it's pretty hard to get me to shut up most the time.

Just let me know if you'd like me to visit your blog, and I can think up something truly Canadian, eh?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I found Syria says a couple of days ago and am working on my answers to the questions.
> 
> You have a ton of responses...will you still accept mine? grin


Send them on, I want to hear from everybody. Thanks! 


KathyBell said:


> I'd be happy to guest blog about anything your little heart desires, Syria...well, almost anything...and it doesn't even have to be book related! Typical teacher, it's pretty hard to get me to shut up most the time.
> 
> Just let me know if you'd like me to visit your blog, and I can think up something truly Canadian, eh?


We take almost anything cuz we are in Texas. The peeps around here like almost anything.  Love the different perspectives. How about a blog on Adverbs/Adjectives ~ Two Too Much/One Not Enough? Something like that where an author has to make a decision to cut or add to the content. I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, BTW, you can find my site at www.SyriaSays.com, but I've heard that trying to get there from Yahoo is presenting a problem. Maybe I need to get over there and do some advertising. I'm all over the place on Google.


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

This sounds fun. I imagine you're overwhelmed now with response but count me in!


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this -- but count me intereste - just tell me what you need.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Blodwyn said:


> This sounds fun. I imagine you're overwhelmed now with response but count me in!


Great, Blodwyn! (Cool name) Your book... is that Qi or Gi? Sounds like a book I'd love to read. Please do send your stuff. I do have a bit of a backlog, but I like it like that. "Works well under pressure." That's me.



rsullivan9597 said:


> Don't know how I missed this -- but count me intereste - just tell me what you need.


You haven't missed anything yet, Rsully. Just go on over and read the guidelines and send your stuff... whatever you like and I'm hoping for repeat offenders senders in the future for second and third and fourth interviews, reviews of more books by same authors, blogs about different subjects and also I will be putting up new questions from time to time and trying to think of fun things to talk about, adding more links and hopefully getting some contests or giveaways going on in the future. I have a few friends who are Indie Authors and I'm counting on them to help me out. Come on with it!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Great, Blodwyn! (Cool name) Your book... is that Qi or Gi? Sounds like a book I'd love to read. Please do send your stuff. I do have a bit of a backlog, but I like it like that. "Works well under pressure." That's me.


Thanks! Once it's finished being proofed again (it's been proofread so many times, but there were STILL errors) I'lls end it on over. I know what you mean by a backlog... but I'm glad you're willing to look at it. It's qi with a q, soul energy.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Proofreading is a never ending cycle... Oi vey!

I'll be on the lookout for your submission and let's make it work!  Yay!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Proofreading is a never ending cycle... Oi vey!
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for your submission and let's make it work!  Yay!


Thanks  Six critiquers, two beta readers, and myself - I thought it was fine... then I had a huge issue with digital rights management and before I realized what the problem was, I was looking through the book to figure it out. That's when I caught a bunch of problems, and realized I must have gotten confused between versions, or something. It's horrible! I suppose this is one of the benefits of going through a publisher, you hopefully don't have things like this happen. I've had to redact from reviewers, all kinds of embarrassing things. The good part, I think, is that like anything else I have learned a TON about the process and won't make all these mistakes the second time around. 
/vent.  
My third proofer is finishing tonight I think so will send it on your way. Thank you so much! I can't wait to check out your blog. I have a blog as well where I've started reviewing indie writers. Maybe we can cross-promote our blogs.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey there!  Not sure how I missed out on this long thread until now, but I want to jump right in!  Syria, I've sent you a submission for a review of Learn Me Good, as well as a link to the Infomercial on YouTube.  I'm going to look into the guest blogging as well.

I'm a teacher like Kathy, AND from Texas, like you, so I'll see what I can come up with in my week off for Thanksgiving! 

Thanks,

John


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ B - Great! Send it! Send it! SEND IT!  

@ J - Yep. Got it and checked out the trailer. Hilarious! Can't wait to read it too!  

You guys have all been so awesome with the submissions. It's great that you're giving me a chance to help you out and allowing me to read some great tomes. (Love that word!) 

Keep it up and don't think you're overwhelming me with requests and submissions. I like to think that you're my adoring fans (just like I"m yours!) and just can't get enough of Syria!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Syria, I added your site to my blogroll. You're doing a nice job with your blog and your reviews! Thanks for supporting the little guys and gals.  

I'll inflict you with an ebook once I have one up.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww... Thanks! I look forward to readin' your writin' in the future.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Syria,

When my book is released I'll be sure to send it to you for a review.

In the meantime I added you to the Indie Reviewers List... http://www.simon-royle.com/indie-reviewers/

If you review, consistently at least one review a week you go into the Prolific Reviewers category.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohhh! I've always wanted to be prolific with something... 

Thanks for the add and I'll be looking for your book when you publish it.


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, Syria. I'm SO interested in sharing The View from Here with you. Please let me know what I should do.

Best,
Rachel


The View from Here


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet! All you need to do is go to my site www.syriasays.com and take a look at the submission guidelines and be sure that you email your book to [email protected] in PDF format. (I can open/read those at work and that's when I do all of my reading! Tee hee! )

I'll be a'lookin' and a'waitin' for your book, interview and/or guest bloggins!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys!  

Don't forget to send me your guest blogs, your author interviews and your books for review! 

Go to www.syriasays.com and check out the submissions guidelines... 

I'm WAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIITTTTTTTIIIINNNNGGGG... 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! I've put up some new interviews and reviews on SyriaSays.com.

Go read the reviews for: "Crescent Rising" by Zack Hamric a fast-paced techno-thriller and "The Cutting Edge" hilarious thriller by Darcia Helle.

I'm featuring Mr. Cliff Ball and Noah K. Mullette-Gillman too! 

Go check it out and give 'em some love! 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank You, Miss Syria!! And Happy Thanksgiving to All!!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Syria, thanks for including me! You have a great site and I think it's going to become very popular!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Syria! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, stop it! You guys are makin' me blush! Heh...   It wouldn't be as great without you. I mean, I know it would be CLOSE...but...well...it just wouldn't be AS great! 

I am still looking for moooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee submissions, my friends! I guess I'm greedy... I don't know... 

Hope your collective Turkey (and Tofu-kery) Days are great and full of good times!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Hey y'all! I've put up some new interviews and reviews on SyriaSays.com.
> 
> Go read the reviews for: "Crescent Rising" by Zack Hamric a fast-paced techno-thriller and "The Cutting Edge" hilarious thriller by Darcia Helle.
> 
> ...


Syria, Great job!

Thank you,
Zack


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome reviews!

i sent anamoly in the hopes you will be interested in my humble tale


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! I've got up some new interviews, reviews and a new blog for your Saturday afternoon perusals! 

The guest bloggins is written by Miss D.M. Trink about how technology may or may not be ruining verbal communication!

A couple of new interviews from Christopher Divver and Dawn McCullough-White. 

Also, of course, 2 new reviews for: The Kinshield Legacy by K. C. May and The Weight of Blood by David Dalglish. Both excellent reads and great Christmas gifts! 

I hope you guys will go and share some love! 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

It's like tossing chum in the water . . .you get a feeding frenzy.  Count me in please.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Theapatra - I got your email/book. Just need it in PDF and we're good to go. Thanks!  

@ Betsala - Too true!  Help feed the frenzy!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Also, of course, 2 new reviews for: The Kinshield Legacy by K. C. May and *The Weight of Blood by David Dalglish.* Both excellent reads and great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I hope you guys will go and share some love!
> 
> Thanks y'all!


w00t! Thank you!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Hey y'all! I've put up some new interviews and reviews on SyriaSays.com.
> 
> Go read the reviews for: "Crescent Rising" by Zack Hamric a fast-paced techno-thriller and "The Cutting Edge" hilarious thriller by Darcia Helle.
> 
> ...


Syria,

Thanks for the review of Crescent Rising! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend!

Zack


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Syria--the site looks good!

Delyse


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

You are all sointly welcome! Having such great stuff to work with makes it easier to have a grrrrreat site! 

Spread the word and the love!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised to find that Falling Star had been reviewed on Syria Says. Given all the books that have flown to this great new site, I just assumed that I had to wait a lttle longer. I appreciated the careful analysis of this novel and the comments on areas where I could improve. Thank you very much for including my story.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for such a great review of The Kinshield Legacy! Woot!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Syria, you rock!! 

Dawn


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Guys! Gals! and Extra-Terrestrial Authors!  I have just accomplished the work of a lifetime (or a weekend which could be a lifetime if you are a Mayfly).  Your reviews are all now up at Goodreads.  I will be working on getting them over to Amazon as well, but that will probably take a couple of Mayfly lifetimes.  I'll let you know.  If you take look and see anything suspect or inauspicious or any other strange adjectiviality, let me know.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Hi Guys! Gals! and Extra-Terrestrial Authors! I have just accomplished the work of a lifetime (or a weekend which could be a lifetime if you are a Mayfly). Your reviews are all now up at Goodreads. I will be working on getting them over to Amazon as well, but that will probably take a couple of Mayfly lifetimes. I'll let you know. If you take look and see anything suspect or inauspicious or any other strange adjectiviality, let me know.


Thanks! It is a great looking site.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Good mornin' y'all! 

I have new reviews and new interviews for you to feast your eyes upon today!  

Take a look at Michael Mathias' and Tracey Alley's interviews. Quite interesting folks they are! Thanks for participating guys and letting me pick your braaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnsssssssssss! (Methinks I've been watching too much of AMC's "The Walkind Dead"...)

I also had the pleasure of reading "We Interrupt This Date" by the adorably witty Ms. L.C. Evans and "Demonspawn" by the clever and talented Mr. Glenn Bullion. They let me review ALL OVER their great books! YAY! 

Go take a look and give 'em some love!  And don't forget to check out the submissions guidelines at SyriaSays.com and submit your guest blogs, new interviews and more books to be reviewed!

Blessings and best sellings upon you all! 

(I'm sorry...I just think that marquee thing is the most adorable thing ever!)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys! This is just a friendly reminder that you can submit ALL KINDS of things to me and expect their greatness and glory to be revealed on and reveled in at my site www.SyriaSays.com. 

I'm looking for trailers, guest bloggins (the topic is anything related to Indie Authoring - publishing, writing, self-promo, etc.), interviews (you can find the questions on my Interview Questions page) and, of course, books for me to review for the site. 

Please? Pretty please? I give and I give and I only ask for so very little... *sniffle* If ONLY you guys wanted me to be happy... *sniffle, sniffle* I mean, I want YOU to be happy! Why can't you want the same thing for me?! *SOB*   

*bows*  

Ahhh...nothing like a little mid-afternoon guilt trip. 

But, in all seriousness, send me whatever you've got and we'll make it work! And a big thanks to everyone who's participated thus far! It's be awesome!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, Syria!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I sent you an interview sometime ago (although I am boring).    It's tough keeping things straight sometimes.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ L.C. - You're so very welcome! Loved the book! 

@ Glenn - Oh I know... I'm just trying to guilt trip those that haven't sent me ANYTHING yet. *sniffle* Heh... 

Thanks guys! You're all awesome! YAY!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Hey guys! This is just a friendly reminder that you can submit ALL KINDS of things to me and expect their greatness and glory to be revealed on and reveled in at my site www.SyriaSays.com.
> 
> I'm looking for trailers, guest bloggins (the topic is anything related to Indie Authoring - publishing, writing, self-promo, etc.), interviews (you can find the questions on my Interview Questions page) and, of course, books for me to review for the site.
> 
> ...


Hey Syria! I sent you my book - hopefully it reached you. I've been enjoying and have been inspired by your blog!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah the site is solid.  It was always have a special place with me, as it was the first outside site to review my book


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I've got some new stuffiss on the site. Reviews and interviews and bloggins! Oh my! Go check 'em out!

You'll be amazed! You'll laugh! You'll cry! You'll wet your pants! And that's just after reading THIS post! (Imagine what will happen after reading the new posts on SyriaSays.com!)

I have new reviews of the witchy "Under Witch Moon" by Ms. Maria Schneider and the unique short story "The White Hairs" by Noah Mullette Gillman.

I'm featuring Ms. Margaret Lake and Ms. Maureen Mullis in new interviews. I just hope they remember me when they make it big as the their _exclusive_ interviewer! 

And that bloggins I mentioned? Yeah, it's by THE Christopher Divvers. That's right. Chris Divvers. _I_ have a bloggins from him! And now you _too_ can read it! I'll share! 'Tis the season and all of that! 

Thanks guys and remember: I'm still on the lookout for NEW submissions from trailers to interviews to books for review to bloggins! I really do appreciate all the positive feedback and participation!


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

You are a busy-busy lady, Syria. Hope you're well.

Best,
Rachel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

do you have time to eat, syria?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

*gasp, gasp*  

What?! Eat?! I don't have TIME for that! I have to go read, review, post, repeat! EGADS! What am I doing HERE?! I guess this counts as the "post" part!! 

Also, and I'm just putting this out here, if you don't have a Wii, get one. And if you have one, get Just Dance 2. Talk about being busy and out of breath! WHEW! Good times! 

And yes, I CAN read and dance at the same time! Doesn't help my score...but sure looks funny!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Syria, thank you so much for the nice review.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I sent you a review copy, Syria.  Sounds like you've plenty to do.


----------



## Tonyt (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting, as a  new author I'd be glad to participate and provide interview content, links, what not. count me in.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Noah - Like I said, it was an interesting read and I'm interested in reading more... 

@ Claire - I did indeed get your booky! It's on The List.  Thanks!

@ Tony - Well, sir, I'd be happy to take a looksee at what you've got going on. Just shoot me a PDF'd version of your book to my email: [email protected] Be sure to take a gander at my interview questions and if you're feelin' particularly froggy, a guest bloggins on anything related to world Indie Authors would be more than welcome! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, my friends, the time for an update is upon us. You all knew it was coming...if you were paying attention! 

I have 2 new reviews (as always) on 2 great works:

"Learn Me Good" by the hilarious Mr. John Pearson and "Time In a Bottle" by the mysterious Christopher Divver. Now, if only there was some way to combine these facets into the perfect man: mysteriously hilarious. (Or would it be hilariously mysterious? That's probably what I'd end up with. Someone like the late, great Leslie Nielsen's police detective, Frank Drebin.)

I also had the pleasure of "interviewing" Ms. Brianna Lee McKenzie author of "Ripple Effect" and Mr. Timothy Hallinan author of "The Four Last Things." Seems like these are some more super fabulous and interesting authors. I can't wait until they're mega-huge best sellers and I can say that I knew them when... 

Go! Spread zee love!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll take a comparison to the late great Leslie Nielson with PRIDE!! 

Glad you enjoyed the book.  Thanks for a wonderful review!

John


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Syria,

Thank you once again for the gracious review!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

You guys are both welcome! I hope this trend continues and I keep getting ama-za-za-zing books to review! 

Love all the support and well wishes! Thanks guys!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! It seems as if I talk entirely too much sometimes and not enough at others and it's the latter that has caused some confusion for some folks! Egads!

Mama didn't raise no fool and probably told me plenty of times in the past that "people can't hear what you're saying for all the talking you're doing". P'shaw! What do MOTHER'S know?!

At any rate, I'd like to offer a chance for you to expose yourselves on SyriaSays.com.  ...speaking of mothers and being shocked&#8230; Anyway, I mean sponsorships, people! I know how important _sponsorships_ are in regards to promotions! Yeesh!

I have plenty of room for you, ALL of you, and all of your wares over at SyiaSays.com and at reasonable rates. I'm still functioning on the Goldilocks Logic: 1 day is tooooo short! 1 week is toooo long! 3 days is juuuuuuust right! So, each banner will run for 3 days at a time.

Not only do you have the option for a banner (at the top or on the side), you can also have a full-on, in your face, BAM! I'm an awesome author feature by answering some (or all) of my interview questions, doing a guest bloggins and having your trailer up on the site. I can feature all of these simultaneously for you at no additional cost.

So, it's like a 4 course dinner at an amazing bistro without having to worry about parking, tips or did that waiter just do what I think he did to that soup?!

I'm ex-Air Force, so I'm really big on acronyms and used K.I.S.S. for the breakdown of my rates:

1st Page large banner, top of page, 3 days $30.00
1st Page medium banner, near top of page, 3 days $25.00
1st Page small banner, near top of page, 3 days $20.00
Side-bar 1st Page, 3 days $15.00

2nd Page large banner, top of page, 3 days $25.00
2nd Page medium banner, near top of page, 3 days $20.00
2nd Page small banner, near top of page, 3 days $15.00
Side-bar 2nd Page, 3 days $10.00

3rd Page large banner, top of page, 3 days $25.00
3rd Page medium banner, near top of page, 3 days $20.00
3rd Page small banner, near top of page, 3 days $15.00
Side-bar 3rd Page, 3 days $10.00

And you can check out this out too: http://syriasays.com/advertising-guidelinespricing1.html

Send your information in an email to [email protected] Include title, author, short descriptive blurb (if desired) and a link to the book seller page of your choice. If you have cover art, send a jpeg image. Make sure we have your email so that we can let you know when Your Ultimate Indie Author's Feature Extravaganza will run on the site.

So, that's some Syria Says' Sponsorship in a nutshell.

*pats self on back for an excellent use of alliteration*

As usual, if you have any questions, feel free to email me or shoot me a private message.

Thanks for readin', y'all!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Air Force....that explains it!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Why, Chris, whatever do you mean? *bats eyes*


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, as a veteran of the US Navy, I have been fully exposed by Ms. Evans and have loved every minute of it!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

And what a pleasure exposing you to the world has been!


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Wow! Thanks for the responses everyone!
> 
> I will get back with everyone else here shortly as soon as I have more information about the website's actual launch date.
> 
> ...


Sold! I'm all yours!
What can I say? I'm cheap.

[email protected]


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, cheap is good! Even though the recession "officially" ended back in June 2009, we're still working on the "cheaper is better" mantra, right? *sigh*

Just send whatever you'd like me to review to my email: [email protected] and I'll let you know when it's time for it to be featured. 

As always, I'd like you to take a look at my interview questions on the site: www.syriasays.com and send me your glorious witticisms and cleveraucity. Maybe even a guest bloggins too! (I get so demanding before my morning cup of hot chocolate!  )

Thanks, Paul!  Can't wait to read yo' stuff!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Syria, just curious. How many 'hits' does your webpage get per week/month (if you happen to know)
Thanks for providing this... I'll be in touch soon (if you have some openings of late that is)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I opened up shop on November 15th and have had nearly 1500 visits to the site. I've gotten nearly THAT many submissions for reviews!  

And I always have openings, my friend! Never fear! 

Look forward to working with ya!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool- congrats
I'll be in touch by the weekend
have a good day


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Egggggggcellent!   

I'll be on the look out! *looks out*


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Syria - was wondering if you got my book?  
Thanks for all you do! - Elizabeth


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, Ms. Elizabeth! I did indeed get it. It's coming up soon... Probably near the first of the year (on the other side - January's side. So, I guess a better way to word that would have been: "Shortly after the first of the year." But, I'm not a writer and would have never thought of that... )

Thanks for sharing it, m'dear! I'm pretty excited to read such an interestingly named book..."Qi"... I think I'll name my next cat or beta fish that... Hmmmm...


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Yes, Ms. Elizabeth! I did indeed get it. It's coming up soon... Probably near the first of the year (on the other side - January's side. So, I guess a better way to word that would have been: "Shortly after the first of the year." But, I'm not a writer and would have never thought of that... )
> 
> Thanks for sharing it, m'dear! I'm pretty excited to read such an interestingly named book..."Qi"... I think I'll name my next cat or beta fish that... Hmmmm...


Fabulous, thank you!  I'm glad it arrived safely, I never fully trust the trevails of cyberspace. And, I'm really enjoying your blog so I wanted it to get there. Your eyeballs must be hurting though from all the reading you do - I can review one a week. I don't know how you do it - magical powers? 
Thanks for the props on the name. One of my critique partners came up with it so I can't take credit - - but name your next cat that! I love cats. Mine's Sophie (she's in my profile pic) and she gives me ideas to write about.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I would be interested in participating. Thanks! Great idea


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi:
Great idea!
I'm very much interested.
The Smashword approach seems the easiest for everybody.  You can pick the format that you want.
Thanks for your help.
John Brinling


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Elizabeth - Yeah, mostly I just guess at the reviews. I'm kidding! It helps that 99% of the books I've gotten thus far really great and easy to read (meaning they're not too terrible and I have to keep taking breaks and FORCE myself to read them... Ya know?) 

My cat is a big Russian Blue that talks ALL. The. Time! His name is Drew and he's a major chunker, but he's still the boss... Also, very spoiled. 

@ Larry - Welcome aboard! Start sending some stuff, sir! We'll make it work! 

@ John - Smashwords is brilliant! But, alas! As I'm on my work computer, I cannot actually go to Smashwords. Nor can I go to Goodreads (of all places), but I can come here to KB...? Eh, I'll go where I can go!  So, I'm stuck with requesting PDFs to read... Bah! Lousy rules and security settings!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

awww - Drew the Russian Blue. So cute that he's talkative. Sophie talks randomly - I can never find a rhyme or reason to it other than the daily 5 AM conversation we have about her breakfast.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, he may not rhyme, but his reason is always the same: FEEDZ MEH! He acts as if he's starving...he probably eats better than most people and weighing in at about 18lbs, I'd say he's DEFINITELY not starving like he THINKS he is!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Good after-evenin-noon-orning! 

I've got some new reviews and interviews for you to feast your hungry eyes upon! 

A new 4 star review for the dynamic duo Debra Martin and David Small who wrote the wonderful "The Crystal Facade". The second book in a great fantasy series... Guess I'm going to have to read the first book...if I can find the time! 

Another 4 star for the hilarious and heartfelt "Dating My Vibrator" written by the talented Suzanne Tyrpak. 

How can you go wrong with telepaths and battery operated boyfriends?!  

And a big ol' interview from the most interesting guy in the world, Brendan Carroll, author of the "Assassin Chronicles" starring the Knight of Death and his knightly buddies. Not to mention, an interview from the sweet Eyvonna Rains author of "Sleep My Child." 

A big thank you to everyone who's taken part in this little journey! It's been so much fun. Let's keep the good times rolling by submitting your interviews, guest bloggins, book trailers and, of course, your books to be reviewed!

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> And a big ol' interview from the most interesting guy in the world, Brendan Carroll, author of the "Assassin Chronicles" starring the Knight of Death and his knightly buddies. Not to mention, an interview from the sweet Eyvonna Rains author of "Sleep My Child."


That Brendan Carroll is an interesting man. You know, they say that his personality is so magnetic, he is unable to carry credit cards.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great review Syria  

I enjoyed reading all your reviews--you have a wonderful site for writers and readers!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> That Brendan Carroll is an interesting man. You know, they say that his personality is so magnetic, he is unable to carry credit cards.


Yeah... I heard that he can kill 2 stones with one bird. 

@ Suzanne - thanks for the love! I really appreciate it!  Trying to make it enjoyable for everyone... Especially ME! (Since, you know, I AM reading all of these books! )

And to errybody else: I posted the reviews for "The Crystal Facade" and "Dating My Vibrator" on Amazon and Barnes and Noble. YAY!

Also, as always, y'all please do be considerin' mah interview questions (there are new one questions up on SyriaSays.com in case you've already contributed) and do carry on submittin' those guest bloggins that we all love so dearly! I thankee kindly!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> That Brendan Carroll is an interesting man. You know, they say that his personality is so magnetic, he is unable to carry credit cards.


And just remember, I don't read books, I just stare them down until I get the information I want out of them. And once I am finished with them, I don't give reviews, I demand payment from the author at the rate of $10/word.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm... Maybe I should follow Brendan's business plan... Sounds better than Google's!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> And just remember, I don't read books, I just stare them down until I get the information I want out of them. And once I am finished with them, I don't give reviews, I demand payment from the author at the rate of $10/word.


And they say if you were to mail a manuscript without postage...it would still get there, because you are the world's most interesting man.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I heard that the wonders of the world were just places where Brendan got creative...


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Oh, he may not rhyme, but his reason is always the same: FEEDZ MEH! He acts as if he's starving...he probably eats better than most people and weighing in at about 18lbs, I'd say he's DEFINITELY not starving like he THINKS he is!


LOL - Sophie's always starving whenever I sit down to eat. She loves to staaarrree with those giant eyes, like she's dying of malnutrition and not slightly overweight at all.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

He worries me to DEATH in the morning - even if he still has food in his bowl! Maybe it's just habit now... 

The Grand Cruncher cannot be satiated...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Afternoon to ya!

As the tides turn, so does Syria...? At any rate, I've got some new interviews and reviews just in time for your Monday Afternoon Blues...

First up is an interview with Debi Faulkner, the talented author of _Summoning_, and her unique perspective on writing/working in a foreign country.

Then comes Miss Maureen Miller, author of both _Widow's Tale _ and _Rogue Wave_. Just looking at the cover of her newest book, _Borrowed Time_, makes me wish I were back at home, snuggling under my covers!

Of course, we have new reviews for 2 new bookies!

_Travels in Ghana_ by Marie McCarthy is a super interesting travelogue about...*dramatic music*...traveling in Ghana! HA! If you've got a serious case of the freezies, read this book about traveling in this West African country near the Equator and you're SURE to warm up a bit!

http://syriasays.com/travels-in-ghana.html

After you've thawed out with the short travelogue, take at look at _The Gaslight Journal_ by Carla Rene. This Jane Austen/Charles Dickens' style historic fiction set at Christmas time will surely put you in the mood for some hot chocolate and reading by the fire.

http://syriasays.com/gaslight-journal.html

(I've posted these reviews to Amazon and Barnes and Noble as well.)

And last, but certainly not least, I have a guest bloggin' from the indomitable, yet not-quite-abominable, Brendan Carroll.

I'm trying some new things out with the site (slowly but surely) and am now setting each new review up with their own link as some folks have suggested. After the initial 3 days, the links for each review will only be available at the end of the review on the "all reviews" pages (I'm working on an index for that.) so that you can promote your reviews easier via your tweets, blogs, other forums, etc.

I plan to go back and do the same thing for your interviews as well. It's all one big work in progress. So, bear with me! 

Also, I will be on vacation from Dec 15th to Dec 23rd and will most likely update the site on Dec 24th. But, I'll still be posting on here during that time and I'll still be reading. Always reading... ALWAYS. I just won't have the time to update the site. YAY for time off! 

But, don't worry: I'm still accepting books to be reviewed, interview answers and guest bloggins! Also, it looks like my little trailers' page is sad and lonely. Awwww...it just wants some more trailers... Just a few...*sniffle* Can you find it in your hearts to give it what it wants for Christmas?! *sniff* 

Now that I've overdone it with all the yappin' get on over to SyriaSays.com and start a'readin'! 

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow, how did she know? I've been so careful not post pictures of myself. Since the proverbial cat is out of the bag, scroll down to see the first REAL photograph of Brendan Carroll in the whole wide world.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan, I notice in that picture that your right big toe is larger than your left big toe.  Does that make you a werewolf?  

Thank you for the interview, Miss Syria!!!  And excellent blog, Mr. Carroll.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my! What big TEETH you have, Mr. Carroll!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Brendan, I notice in that picture that your right big toe is larger than your left big toe. Does that make you a werewolf?
> 
> Thank you for the interview, Miss Syria!!! And excellent blog, Mr. Carroll.


The toe thing is one of the big mysteries of my life. If you look closely, you will see that the asymmetry follows all the way up.... wait!! Not that close, please. 



Syria Says... said:


> Oh my! What big TEETH you have, Mr. Carroll!


Yes, and you should see my toothbrush and my toothpaste bill. Geesh.
Last month I spent $278 on white strips alone.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! Where do you get a toothbrush that size?! Sam's Club or Costco?! YOWZA!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

OK, what do people have against non-fiction? LOL  I write mostlly self-help books.

Lambert


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

It's not that I'm anti-non fiction, it's more that I'm anti-zzzzzzzzing... I'm kidding! I'm kidding!

It's just kind of difficult to review a how to or self-help book...especially if the topic doesn't apply to me. (Or it would be difficult for ME to review one.)

For example: if my problem was overcoming an obsession with reality t.v. and your book was about overcoming an obsession with building birdhouses for charity, then I wouldn't know how to truly relate to it and/or see the value in it. Then all I could review was grammar, spelling, etc. Ya know?


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, I guess most people wouldn't be interested until they need a solution.

Lambert


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I would just like to add that Syria is awesome.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Syria as in...me or the country?!


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

I want to second that "Syria is awesome" remark!  

(and I've never been to the country, so no comment on that one)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww... Thanks fellahs! You guys rock my socks clean off my toesies!  

Of course, I wouldn't be HALF as great without all of your support (and submissions)! 

And speaking of submissions... *ahem*  

I'm still looking for books to be reviewed, interviews to be featured and bloggins to be guested! Also, sponsors to be...sponsored?! Just go on over to SyriaSays.com and see all the great things I have to offer yous guys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Lambert said:


> OK, what do people have against non-fiction? LOL I write mostlly self-help books.
> 
> Lambert


Lambert, my mom would probably review your babyboomer book. She has a typepad blog called Smart Senior. Not a huge following, but I know she gets some traffic and makes a bit from Adsense. 

She won't have her ebook reader until Christmas though. Send me a note if you're interested.

And we now return to Syria's regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Does she know she's getting one?! My roomie's mom is giving her a Kindle for Christmas and I'm DYING to suggest books to her, but I can't because then the surprise will be ruined! HA!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey! I may not be updating my site this week or so, but that's no excuse for you guys NOT to submit all of your GLORIOUS written works!   Don't THINK I haven't noticed! SLACKERS!  

I'm still reading and plotting and planning and reviews for the new updates. As always, I'm still accepting interviews and blogginss so that I can feature those on SyriaSays.com as well. 

Whenever this glorious vaycay is over and the smoke clears, I hope to have each and every one of the previous interviews/reviews set up with their own personal link so that you guys are able to promote them easier on your own sites/bloggins/tweets/smoke signals/forums/etc. 

I wonder if I can take my Kindle on Magic Mountain...?   Hmmmm...

Happy Holidays, y'all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Does she know she's getting one?! My roomie's mom is giving her a Kindle for Christmas and I'm DYING to suggest books to her, but I can't because then the surprise will be ruined! HA!


She knows she getting something, not which one yet though. 

You could always tell your roommate that you're merely recommending those ebooks in case she wishes to download the kindle app for her computer or phone....


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Have a great vacation Miss Syria!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

GoblinWriter said:


> You could always tell your roommate that you're merely recommending those ebooks in case she wishes to download the kindle app for her computer or phone....


Ohhhhhhhhh! You're BRILLIANT! I should tell her that... I mean, she HAS a Droid phone... *strokes imaginary goatee* Hmmm... 



D.M. Trink said:


> Have a great vacation Miss Syria!


Thanks! So far, so good! I need to get off the boards though... HA!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I sent a sub yesterday. Hope you got it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I did indeed get it! (At least, I'm pretty sure I did...ha!) I just haven't had time to email errybody! EGADS! 

Think I'm going to need a vacation from this vacation!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I'm back from the Ultimate Uber Vacation and am ABSURDLY grateful that I also have tomorrow off as well... Yeesh!

Anyhow, I'm working on a new update for the site and HOPEFULLY will have it up today/this afternoon. It seems as if I've forgotten EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING since being on this fabulous vacation. It's been quite tricky to update stuff - I keep losing it just as I'm nearly done. BAH! Lousy interwebz...

Remember how I said that I hoped to have all of the past reviews/interviews linked to their own specific page making it easier for you guys to promo your stuff? And remember how I was going to have it done before the end of the year? Weeeellll... I might be wrong about that. I've started the process, but it's been slow going because, like I said, the interwebz hate me right now and won't allow me to be happy. 

So, it looks like I am going to have to set a goal for the middle or end of Jan. I might even have to call in a pro and pay them in hugs and cupcakes to do this for me. I feel like it's super important that it gets done and I have no idea why I didn't do it this way at first anyway... Guess it's just a learn as you grow sort of situation. 

I'm still accepting all kinds of things for submission: books, interviews, trailers and bloggins. DO IT! DO IT!   

Soooooooooo...to recap:

1. I'm back. My vacation was awesome.  
2. I'm going to have the site updated by tonight. There will be an announcement as usual.   
3. Still working on making links for each interview/review for you guys.    
4. Still accepting erryting for the site.  

I hope your holidays were as wonderful as mine and that the upcoming new year puts you ALL on the best sellers' list and that you make it BIG! (Remember the small people...*sniffle*  )

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

welcome back! don't let the webz suffocate you. tis the season of peace and all that


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, between the interwebz and the Avatarz...I'm just not sure WHAT I can get done!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Howdy! I'm back, y'all! Well, you already knew I was back on account of my other update about updates from yesterday... 

I've got some new interviews from some FABULOUS authors and I think you'll REALLY like 'em. Marie McCarthy, author of _Travels in Ghana_, shares some thoughts on writing. As well as a great interview from Rachel Howzell Hall, author of _The View From Here._

I also had the pleasure of reading _The Royal Dragoneers_ by M.R. Mathias and _Lessons and Other Morbid Drabbles_ by Michael Crane and have posted the glorious reviews on SyriaSays.com. Both excellent reads and I HIGHLY recommend them!

Check out their links below! YAY!

http://syriasays.com/lessons-and-other-morbid-drabbles.html

http://syriasays.com/the-royal-dragoneers.html

Please continue to send me submissions for review, interviews and guest bloggins. I'll be cross-pollinating the reviews on Amazon and Barnes & Nobles too. Thanks for all of your support and interest! I feel so loved!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks so much!!! I'm glad you enjoyed LESSONS!    You made my day!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Sure! I would love to give reviews of books, and even an interview on my own book.

Feel free to contact me.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Whew! It only took FOUR MILLION YEARS to clear out my inbox!  

Thanks for all of the submissions and remembering me even though I wasn't as Posty McPosterton on here during the last week or so!  I can really feel the love!

Even though I cleaned out the ol' inbox, I'm still accepting submissions for books, interview answers and guest bloggins (any and all things related to Indie Authoring) and book trailers. 

I swear I'm working on the look and organization of the site! I swear it!   I know it doesn't look like it, but I am! I really am! 

As always, thanks for reading and allowing me to read/review your books!   It's so awesome of you guys to participate! 

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, count me in too!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I suppose I could send you another book for your what-must-be-a-significantly-large-pile-of-books-to-read.  I have no idea how you manage to keep up at the rate you are, but keep it coming.  I really enjoy those reviews.  But more than that, I like the interviews.  It's really fun reading about all the names that I see here.  It's a nice way to flesh out a 1 inch avatar


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh the pile... *looks at her imaginary pile of books and gulps* It's not so bad... Once I get my medications worked out... *twitch, rapid blink* 

Awesome! I'm glad you enjoy the interviews, Miss Theapatra.

Summa you folks are downright hilarious and even mysterious! And intelligious? Either way! Keep 'em coming folks, Miss Theapatra says she needs MORE!! (That's what _I_ got from her post...heh...)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hmmm. methinks you've gone off your nut. or seed. grin.

I was thinking it might be a grand idea to post your blog address in your profile so it shows up under your avatar and then it's an easy click for folks to get to your blog.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

You might be right... I could be wrong...  

And I added the link... I totes mah-goats forgot that I needed to do that. Thanks for the suggestion, darlin!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Good evening, y'all!

Syria: 1
Internet: 0

After nearly 3 days of wrangling with my website hosting thingie, I FINALLY got my site updated. I swear, if I didn't LOVE you guys, I would have given up and gone fishing. And I HATE fishing. 

Anywho, I have a 4 star review for J.M. Pierce's "Duality" and a 4 star review for D.M. Trink's "Crimson Eyed Dragon." (Check out the links below.)

http://syriasays.com/duality.html

http://syriasays.com/the-crimson-eyed-dragon.html

As usual, I also have 2 delightful new interviews; one with Dawn Judd, author of "Reining In", and and an interview with D.M. Trink, author of "Crimson Eyed Dragon".

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I even have a new and very interesting bloggins from Paul Dayton.

http://syriasays.com/bird-calls-author-blogs.html

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and that this year will be even more awesome than 2010! I hope that everyone becomes quadrillionaires and we can all fly around in our private jets and go to far off destinations and drink those drinks with those little umbrellas in them!  At least that's MY dream for 2011!

I will be cross pollinating these reviews on Amazon and Barnes & Noble. And as soon as my Amazon.uk account is all done and verified with my first order, I'll be posting everyone's reviews there too. 

Soooooooo... I hope everyone will mosey on over and give some love too!

Remember: I'm always accepting new books for review (in PDF), interview answers and guest bloggins.

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome reviews. I'm hoping to procure my kindle next week (* fingers crossed *) so I'll be checking out a few new authors.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Syria! Good to hear you are up and running again.  Happy New Year and may we all get rich in 2011!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice interviews, Syria! Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy New Year

I finally got around to sending you my latest book for review.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for the great review! I'm happy that you liked Duality.

Take care!
J.M.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

First of all: thanks for all of the love you guys! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside where my cold, cold hate and contempt for the internet lurks right now. Grrrrrrrrr... I think it wants me to set it on fire. I don't even know if that's possible!  

So, it seems that suddenly Amazon doesn't recognize that I've posted other reviews and isn't letting me cross-pollinate my newest reviews onto their site. BLAST! I've emailed them and told them (politely) that they are big dummy heads and stupid meanies who shouldn't be so dumb and mean to me. We'll see how that works out for me... HA!  

As it stands, I do have the new reviews and interviews and a new bloggins up... So, take a look and share some more love (since I kinda feel abandoned by Amazon right now  ).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

BOOM! I WIN, INTERNET! I WIN! 

Ok... Got all of the issues with Amazon worked out. I don't know how many of you have actually spoken with any of their customer reps, but they're super nice and very helpful!

I've now posted reviews at Amazon and Barnes & Noble.

You may all ohhh and ahhh appropriately now.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

"Ohhhh!" Kel murmured appropriately. "Ahhhh!"

(Seriously, good news.)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

goddess


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank-you Miss Syria for the wonderful review and all your hard work and support of us!

Have a great 2011!

--Although having dragon as a first name would be awesome--I'll sign off as Delyse


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Afternoon, y'all!

It was brought to my attention that maybe yous guys are tired of reading about yourselves. Or even *gasp* tired of _talking_ about yourselves! 

So, at the request of Ms. Dawn McCullough-White, I bring to you: CHARACTER INTERVIEWS!!!

They're up on SyriaSays.com and, lemme tell ya, they're awesome! 

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

That was fun! I sent in mine.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I like this idea. As I was reading the questions, I could hear my character answering!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Afternoon, y'all!
> 
> It was brought to my attention that maybe yous guys are tired of reading about yourselves. Or even *gasp* tired of _talking_ about yourselves!
> 
> ...


Ima gonna do it. sounds fun! great idea


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

kcmay said:


> That was fun! I sent in mine.


Got 'em!  Thanks, KC!



theapatra said:


> Ima gonna do it. sounds fun! great idea


Ohhh! Will it be J?! 



Cliff Ball said:


> I like this idea. As I was reading the questions, I could hear my character answering!


And quite the answers he gave! WOW! 

Guys, I forgot to mention, just to make it a lot easier on me, include the image of the book your character comes from and that way I can slap that up there too. 

Thanks for playin'!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent... and Brodie says hello and thanks for the interview. He's still freaked out about how you got into his head, but I think he'll be fine after a bit. I gave him some coffee.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

What a great idea!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Ohhh! Will it be J?!


bwg! It totally HAS to be J! i can't wait to send it in to you. teehee.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I should have thought (this should have been suggested to me) of this whole character interview thing before... You guys seem more than a little excited to have your character interviewed moreso than yourselves!  

Oh...and don't think you're limited to just ONE character interview! You can have multiples! I'm TOTALLY down with multiples!

Wait...that sounds...naughty...tee hee!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Oh...and don't think you're limited to just ONE character interview! You can have multiples! I'm TOTALLY down with multiples!
> 
> Wait...that sounds...naughty...tee hee!


ROFL! OK then! I'll have one of my other characters send you his/her questions, too.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

When do you plan on rolling out the character interviews? I'm curious now to see what people have created?


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

One of my characters wants to participate SO BAD! Have to hold him... at least until Jan 11...


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

So in!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmmn, this sounds VERY interesting... I wonder how I would answer questions on behalf of a convicted (and now murdered, does that matter?) child killer?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

jhanel said:


> When do you plan on rolling out the character interviews? I'm curious now to see what people have created?


Welpers, I'm hoping that after I finish sacrificing this unblemished ham sammich to the God of the Internet, I can have my newest update up and running with new reviews and author AND character interviews before too long... 



Saffina Desforges said:


> Hmmmn, this sounds VERY interesting... I wonder how I would answer questions on behalf of a convicted (and now murdered, does that matter?) child killer?


Hmmm... Perhaps he could be contaced during a seance or something...? *cue scary music*


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! I have updated the site to include some new reviews, author interviews and a new feature: CHARACTER interviews! You guys seem to have REALLY taken a liking to this... And so have I! Some of these characters are from books that I haven't gotten to review yet and now I'm even MORE excited about reading the books!

Wonder if I can learn to read 2 different books at the same time, with each eye... Hmmm... 

Well, anyhow, check out Thea Edwards' "Anomaly" and Karen Cantwell's "Take the Monkey's and Run". Both excellent reads at completely DIFFERENT ends of the spectrum! 

http://syriasays.com/anomaly.html 
http://syriasays.com/take-the-monkeys-and-run.html

I also have 2 new interesting interviews with Madame Julie (Bards & Sages) and Monsieur William Esmont.

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

And probably the most entertaining part are the new character interviews that y'all have been so enthused about!

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html

Now, I know that I always ask and it seems like I'm NEVER happy, but I still want y'all to send me new books to review, new author interviews, character interviews and guest bloggins. 

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

The character interviews are a hilarious! Love it!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

My favorite line from the review:

"It has quite a bit of adult language, drugs and sex. Though sadly, it has very little rock and roll. "

totally made me chuckle. Thanks for the awesome review and the 5+ stars. I had no idea that was possible. grin.

Syria rocks (and rolls) even if Anomaly doesn't.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

@Thea - Aww! Glad you liked the review! 

@ J.M. - I know, right?! Dawn Mc-W's idea was fantabulous! I'm glad everyone is enjoying them!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Syria - thank you for that wonderful review.  I am always ecstatic (and relieved) when someone enjoys my stories and books!

I'm off to read the character interviews now.  That sounds too fun.

Karen


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Loved those character interviews.  I just might have to send in one or two or three or four or...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So if my character has a split-personality, who would the interview be with?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> So if my character has a split-personality, who would the interview be with?


Well, OBVIOUSLY both! I mean, they BOTH would have a "side" to the story... Heh... 

Thanks for the love guys! I particularly need it right now as I've developed the Black Death. *sigh*

Back to the readin' pile!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Syriasays thanks to your site I have gone deeper in debt on reading your revies an such me my crew have added several of the books you have featured to our weekly reading night ...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Syriasays thanks to your site I have gone deeper in debt on reading your revies an such me my crew have added several of the books you have featured to our weekly reading night ...


I'm sorry to hear about the debt, but glad it's for a good cause! 

We aim to please over here at SyriaSays.com and it's been mighty pleasing thus far!

I hope you've enjoyed the author interviews and character interviews too. I think those really help lend some depth to the characters that we wouldn't get otherwise... I mean, reading a book _about_ them is one thing...but hearing _thier_ thoughts about being _in_ a book is something all together completely different!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Howdy y'all!

I'm sorry it's taken so long to update... But, with the whole catching the plague thing and an unprovoked gall bladder attack followed by an uneasy peace treaty with the offending organ, I just haven't had a whole lot of energy to read/update. 

But, enough whining! I have new interviews and a new pun-filled review for you guys to enjoy. 

The hilarious, action packed vampire detective novel _Hard Day's Knight Vol. I_ by John Hartness.

http://syriasays.com/hard-days-knight.html

An interesting interview with Michael J. Sullivan author of_ The Crown Conspiracy _

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

An in-depth interview with Brodie Wade, Psychic Detective from _Death has a Name_, concerning his relationship with his author Jerry Hanel.

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews1.html

Thanks for your patience and continued support of this whole mess! 

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sound good.  Please count me in!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Brodie Wade got to answer Syria's questions.

http://www.syriasays.com/character-interviews1.html

HAH! That's awesome. I forgot half of the responses I sent you. It was new, even to me!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

callingcrow said:


> Sound good. Please count me in!


Welcome, welcome! Come be a part of the madness! 


jhanel said:


> Brodie Wade got to answer Syria's questions.
> 
> http://www.syriasays.com/character-interviews1.html
> 
> HAH! That's awesome. I forgot half of the responses I sent you. It was new, even to me!


And yeah... Your interview - ahem - HIS interview was pretty epic!


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

I really think you're on to something there. The idea of using Smashwords coupons allows reviewers to get free copy of the books to review in their format. We are all in need of peers who write or read in our genres. My novels are heavily researched, huge thrillers (anywhere from 180,000-240,000 words). If nothing else, the feedback alone would be invaluable! Thanks for sharing, and especially for taking on such a great endeavor. Count me in!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

dltanner99 said:


> I really think you're on to something there. The idea of using Smashwords coupons allows reviewers to get free copy of the books to review in their format. We are all in need of peers who write or read in our genres. My novels are heavily researched, huge thrillers (anywhere from 180,000-240,000 words). If nothing else, the feedback alone would be invaluable! Thanks for sharing, and especially for taking on such a great endeavor. Count me in!


Well, the coupon thing is fantabulous! 

Except for me... *cue sad music* 

I cannot access Smashwords at work where I do 99.9% of my reading. So, I have to be old school and request PDF copies of the books. It's annoying...but Big Brother is always watching at work!

Nonetheless, I'm happy to welcome you to the World of Syria Says.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Howdy, Syria!  I sent you over LESSONS II a few days ago.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Count me in!  I know it'll take you a long time to sift through all of these...so I'll keep an eye out for some kind of submission info!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Karly Kirkpatrick said:


> Count me in! I know it'll take you a long time to sift through all of these...so I'll keep an eye out for some kind of submission info!


No worries... I move through these submissions pretty quickly, assuming that I don't get too busy at work! HA!

My submission guidelines' link is below:

http://syriasays.com/the-birds-nest-guidelines.html

Thanks for wanting to play! YAY!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Welpers, I'm hoping that after I finish sacrificing this unblemished ham sammich to the God of the Internet, I can have my newest update up and running with new reviews and author AND character interviews before too long...
> 
> Hmmm... Perhaps he could be contaced during a seance or something...? *cue scary music*


Now that's an interesting idea!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, hello there... You may be wondering why I'm updating this post today... Well, I'll tell ya! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I *duh* actually POSTED the character interview questions up on my Submissions Guidelines' page. I had included them some time ago in one of these here posts, but I never actually posted them onto the site.

*face palm* 

Sometimes, I truly wonder how I even get out of bed and put my pants on... Wait...crap! I forgot my pants - AGAIN! *le sigh* 

The links is below:

http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html

Thanks for readin', y'all!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Moi! Moi! Pick Moi!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Moi! Moi! Pick Moi!


*chooses Consuelo*

All ya have to do, mah dear, is head on over to http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html, let your character do the talking and answer some (or all) of the questions and email 'em on over to me!  YAY!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My Lena (Listen To Your Heart) already gave her interview. She said some very nice things about me. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I sent you a character interview.  I hope you like it.  It was fun to write.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Weeeeellllllll, looky here! Another uppy-datey!

Mr. Richard Buzzell has an interesting take on an economic crisis in America in his bloggins turned novel, _ZombieStop Parade_... Perhaps it's more than a bit relevant to today? Hmmm... Take a look-see at the review and then BUY THE BOOK! It'll help with the whole economic downturn thing... Or, at least it'll help with RICHARD'S economic situation... 

http://syriasays.com/zombiestop-parade.html

I have two new interviews with the delightful Dawn Judd and the dashing David Daigle regarding their newest writings...

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

For my latest character interviews we meet the Chevalier Mark Andrew Ramsay of _The Knight of Death, The Assassin Chronicles_ series and MacKenzie Shaw of _Phantom Rising_ and _Reining_.

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html

Please stop by and leave some love. Heck, you can even ask the characters questions by leaving a comment on their interview - if you dare!  Be careful though... Some of these guys seem to have quite a lot to say!

As always: I'm still taking submissions to review (in PDF format), guest bloggins and both author and character interviews. Thanks for participating, guys!

Happy reading!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeesh! Some people - ahem - I mean, _characters_ just don't understand! 

A reader dared to ask Sir Ramsay a simple question and this is what she got for an answer:

_Celia 
Wed, 19 Jan 2011 14:53:21
Do people like you eat fast food? And if so, what's your favorite kind?

Margaret Lake
Wed, 19 Jan 2011 15:29:29
Mark, I think Brendan's been drinking up your scotch. Margaret

M.A.Ramsay, KoD, Chev., PhD, Alc.
Wed, 19 Jan 2011 16:45:44
In answer to Celia, yes, I eat very fast food. I have been known to eat ostrich whilst on campaign in S. Africa.
To the marvelous Ms. Lake, thank you so very kindly. I shall endeavor to round up a clurichaun or two to take care of that problem straightaway._

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/01/brendan-carroll-author-of-the-red-cross-of-gold-assassin-chronicles.html

Be sure to check out Sir Ramsay's interview as well as everyone else's and don't be scared to ask questions! ...though you may be frightened of the answers!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I loved the interview with Mark Andrew. I have to remind myself that he is a _character_. He's a _character_, Maureen. Get it through your thick skull."


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd consider it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Jon Olson said:


> I'd consider it.


You'd consider eating an ostrich or having your character do an interview?!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a "shout out" to all of the characters who have allowed me to interview them... Thanks guys! You've all been wonderful! 

I wish that I could read faster because some of my interviewees are quite interesting and I cannot WAIT to read their stories! 

MUST. READ. FASTER. 

MUST. QUIT. JOB.

MUST. READ. MORE. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it too late for me to get in on this?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, heck naw! It's never too late!

http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html

Just see if your character has time to answer and then send 'em on over to my email: [email protected]


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Rumor has it that a very demented sock monkey puppet might've done an interview...  at least that's what I'm hearing!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Rumor has it that a very demented sock monkey puppet might've done an interview... at least that's what I'm hearing!


Who told you that?! Who's spreading these RUMORS?!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lena introduced herself to some of the other characters. Maybe we can arrange a meet up for them?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine's been sent.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

J Dean said:


> Mine's been sent.


Exxxxxxxxxcellent! You're all playing into my plan to take over the world! MWUWHAHAHAHAHA...*ahem*...  (<-- But, imagine it with evil eyebrows...)

I mean: thank you guys sooooooooo much!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

It was great fun! Heading over now to read the ones you already have up.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm telling you people, your characters might not love you as much as you thought they did!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm telling you people, your characters might not love you as much as you thought they did!!


Considering that I helped Lena find herself and then find love, she was bound to be grateful.

What did you give Mark? Sex and Scotch. No wonder he's ticked off. Wait, what am I saying? He should be worshipping the water you walk on.

(Gertie is off to write another book where sex and Scotch figure prominently)


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm telling you people, your characters might not love you as much as you thought they did!!


I'm safe, then. I knew that Mr. Giggles never loved me... he doesn't love anybody. He's an evil, EVIL puppet!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it really that time again?! Another round of updates for SyriaSays.com?!! How _very_ exciting for everyone this lovely Monday morning!

Mr. Timothy Hallinan was kind enough to submit his wonderfully amusing and well written mystery/crime novel, _Crashed: A Junior Bender Mystery_, for me to review. I don't think you're ready for how awesome the book is... I mean, seriously. You. Are. Not. Ready.  So, ready yourself and go check out my review and then buy his book!

http://syriasays.com/crashed.html

The always amusing, never dull Ms. Suzanne Tyrpak, author of _Vestal Virgin_, allowed me to interview her about her latest book. I was also able to interview the talented Mr. Chris Divver, author of _Time in a Bottle_. You guys rock!

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I am also pleased to bring you two new character interviews with two outrageously interesting characters.

The first is an interview with Black Opal from Dawn McCullough-White's novel _Cameo the Assassin_. (These character ideas were Dawn's, y'all! Give her some love!)

The second interview is with the fabulous Amber Fox and her take on starring in _The Fashion Police_ written by Sibel Hodge.

Don't forget to ask the characters questions! You never know what they might say!

Be sure to submit your wonderful writings, book trailers and guest bloggins (any topic related to Indie Author-ing). I'm ALWAYS reading - unless I'm updating on here or sleeping or battling with my Gall Bladder and it's army of stomach pains! *readies wooden sword because my mother took away the real one - she said it was too dangerous*

I also HIGHLY encourage the ol' author interview questions - found here: http://syriasays.com/the-birds-nest-guidelines.html.

Also, please DO choose a character or two (HA! That rhymed!) and ask them if they'd be interested in getting THIER side of the story out for the world to read - found here: http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm telling you people, your characters might not love you as much as you thought they did!!


mine probably hates me, I gave him amnesia and a couple bullet wounds lol.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Travis haselton said:


> mine probably hates me, I gave him amnesia and a couple bullet wounds lol.


Hmmm... Perhaps he wouldn't mind doing the interview... It might help with his amnesia...


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG, Syria. I must have had a glass of wine before I did that interview.

Yes folks, the truth has been revealed: Why I became a hippie about a hundred years ago. (A teeny-bopper, really--if anyone here ever heard that term--I was too young to be a hippie. And real hippies didn't dig up grass at the playground and roll it in loose-leaf paper.) Yes..find out the dirt on Syria Says. http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html She must have slipped me something good.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I am sure that Bud Brawnson would enjoy it, but I may bring U.S. Marshal Mark Mcdowell in as well.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't want to say anything... But, I took out all of the slurring and the cleaned up the red wine stains...


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm...yes, that must be true. I do like red wine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> OMG, Syria. I must have had a glass of wine before I did that interview.
> 
> Yes folks, the truth has been revealed: Why I became a hippie about a hundred years ago. (A teeny-bopper, really--if anyone here ever heard that term--I was too young to be a hippie. And real hippies didn't dig up grass at the playground and roll it in loose-leaf paper.) Yes..find out the dirt on Syria Says. http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html She must have slipped me something good.


Excellent interview, Suzanne. Good questions, Syria.

Don't forget, Syria, to link to each interview individually so it can be promoted. I had to scroll down to find Suzanne's. Also if you list them separately, then people can leave comments.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm telling you people, your characters might not love you as much as you thought they did!!


I don't know whether my characters love me or hate me but they Fight me All the Time!!!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes,
I'd like to be a part of this also.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm just glad to see that Syria made it back alive from her interview with Mr. Giggles!  He's a violent little bugger.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> I'm just glad to see that Syria made it back alive from her interview with Mr. Giggles! He's a violent little bugger.


He said he wanted to hug me...then I noticed something shiny in his hand, so I decided a handshake would probably be safer... Keep your hands where I can see 'em, you Evil Monkey! 

Also, it seems like you guys don't love me or something...  I mean, I have gotten _some_ submissions, but not a lot.

I've gotten a ton of books (and am always accepting more) and bunches of character interviews (those guys sure have a lot to say) and, of course, author interivews.

But, I still feel empty somehow...as if I'm missing something... Oh! I know: GUEST BLOGGINS!! I'm looking for any topic related to Indie Authoring. (self-publishing, self-promotion, the actual ART of writing, etc.) Use your vivid imaginations! You're writers, I know you've got 'em! 

And book trailers too! My page is quite naked without them!

PLEASE SEND ME MOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE! (I'm so greedy!)

Email me whatever you'd like to share at: [email protected]


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Update, ahoy! 

I bring to you, fellow readers (and I suppose authors - Hey! I wrote this POST, didn't I?!), a new round of updates for your viewing pleasure! 

For your late January doldrums, I suggest taking a look at my review for Robert Duperee's anthology of spooky tales and strange happenings, "The Gate". It's sure to liven up those dark, cold nights a tad bit! Might make you wish it were the middle of June when things don't seem quite as scary&#8230;

http://syriasays.com/the-gate-anthology.html

Wayne Trotman, author of _Veterans of the Psychic Wars _ took a few precious minutes to let us into his little world. As did Ms. Jasmine Giacomo, author of _The Wicked Heroine (Legend of the Shanallar)_. Both fan-TAB-ulously interesting interviews!

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

Also, head on over to the Character Interviews' page and get to know sweet lil' Danny from _Sugar & Spi_ce written by Saffina Desforges. And if you dare, read my harrowing interview with the evil wizard Pael from M.R. Mathias' _The Sword and the Dragon_. Scary stuff, y'all! 

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html

*climbs onto requesty soap box*

I want to let everyone know that I have about a 3 week backlog on the books that I have currently&#8230; But, I'm STILL and ALWAYS accepting books. Sometimes, if I'm feeling froggy, I'll push through 2 books a day. So, don't worry! I'll get to you! PROMISE! 

But, in the mean time, you guys are highly encouraged to take a look at my author interview questions and send 'em on over. The character interviews have been a huge hit and continue to really show your true talents as authors.

I'd also like to get a lot more bloggins up on the site from you guys. You can write about your experiences as they relate to Indie Authoring, publishing, promoting and just about anything under the sun. I might even write up a few myself. Of course, I can't guarantee that they'll relate to Indie Authors, but they'll be entertaining!  (You've been warned!) I also have plenty of space for book trailers too.

Remember: flattery will get you everywhere. _Especially_ if that flattery is dipped in chocolate, it'll get you even farther! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Brrrr! It's COLD outside! Unless you live in EXTREME southern Florida (Think more like Brazil!) or Australia or even&#8230;um&#8230;let's say ON the Sun&#8230; Yeesh! 

How about a nice lil' update from yours truly to guide you in your winter reading (maybe even by candlelight for some folks!) and give you some amusing (if not frightening) character interviews to peruse? Also, why not get to know a couple of authors while your power is out and the Great Blizzard of '011 is a'ragin' outside?! 

First up, and this is SURE to make you toasty is the demon filled _Satan's Mirror _ written by the darling (and hopefully not demon filled) Ms. Roxanne Smolen. A resort in hell? Might not sounds so bad right now&#8230; At least it'd be warmer! 

http://syriasays.com/satans-mirror.html

Next up, two new author interviews. One of which we've seen lurking around here quite a bit, Mr. Brendan Carroll, author of _The Assassin Chronicles_, pokes his head out of his writer's den to answer a few more questions about his latest work. The lovely Ms. Jessica Barksdale Inclan, author of _The Only Thing I See_, was also gracious enough to lend us some of her thoughts and insights on writing and Indie Authoring.

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

After that, why not mosey on over to the Character Interviews and take a minute to read what Harriet Morgan has to say about her role in _Widow's Tale _ and the author Ms. Maureen Miller. I thought I'd lead with the kinder, more gentler interview first and then let you get face to face with a viciously evil money, Mr. Giggles, from Michael Crane's _Lessons II: Another Morbid Drabble Collection_. He's a biter, so watch out!

And last, but CERTAINLY not least, is a feature about Pulitariat Founder's April Hamilton's situation and how she needs our help right now! Please, if nothing else, give her story a read over and donate to help her out. I know we're all hurting right now, but she's really struggling with the short end of the stick of dynamite that is about to implode!

http://www.publetariat.com/about/happy-holidays-and-update 

As always, I'm still accepting new books to review (I have a backlog of about a month now - but I'll get to ya, I swear!), author interviews and character interviews. I still need guest bloggins by the POUNDS and booky trailers. (Which, if done properly, are just so danged cool!)

Please be sure to email a PDF version of your booky (max word count around 160K, please!) and anything else you might find pertinent to [email protected] I really appreciate all of the glorious support you guys have given and continue to give! 

Now&#8230;where to build that fire to keep the howling winds at bay&#8230;? Hmmmm...

*scratches head and looks around for materials to burn...mumbles&#8230;stupid ebooks&#8230;now I have no kindling&#8230;mumble&#8230;* HA! I'm kidding&#8230; I would never burn a book! I'll just burn all of my bills! YAY!

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Lurking, me lurking?  I hope you know I found your post by just hanging around and reading for information, not lurking!  Come on people, go on over to the colorful SyriaSays and read about that evil little monkey!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's 82 here right now.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's 82 here right now.


Eightytwo, schmeightytwo!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Lurking, me lurking? I hope you know I found your post by just hanging around and reading for information, not lurking!  Come on people, go on over to the colorful SyriaSays and read about that evil little monkey!!


Did I say "lurking"...? I meant "leering"... Oh, wait...that's not any better... Leaning? Looking? Lifting? Hmmm... None of those work... Just go read the interviews and review, people!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> After that, why not mosey on over to the Character Interviews and take a minute to read what Harriet Morgan has to say about her role in _Widow's Tale _ and the author Ms. Maureen Miller. *I thought I'd lead with the kinder, more gentler interview first and then let you get face to face with a viciously evil money, Mr. Giggles, from Michael Crane's Lessons II: Another Morbid Drabble Collection. He's a biter, so watch out! *


Mr. Giggles doesn't hold back, does he? He even threatened an author friend of mine!!!!! *gasps*


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Lurking, me lurking? I hope you know I found your post by just hanging around and reading for information, not lurking!  Come on people, go on over to the colorful SyriaSays and read about that evil little monkey!!


He is an evil little bugger, ain't he?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

He is quite the cheeky little monkey, isn't he?

Of course, "cheeky" means "stabby, angry, evil"... Just to clarify...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Syria, Harriet  Morgan asks that next time you conduct an interview with her that you allow her to face you on her right side.  She says that her left cheek is plumper than her right?!?!  I'm assuming she's talking about her face.  

But on her behalf, I thank you for the interview.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Miss Syria, Harriet Morgan asks that next time you conduct an interview with her that you allow her to face you on her right side. She says that her left cheek is plumper than her right?!?! I'm assuming she's talking about her face.
> 
> But on her behalf, I thank you for the interview.


I'm ROFLing all over the place right now! Ooops! Better get up! Don't know WHAT kinds of dirt, debris and detritus are down on the floor! Egads!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

As the world turns&#8230;like sands in the hour glass&#8230;THESE are the reviews of our lives&#8230;

It's that time again: update time! I have new and wonderful interviews (both author and character) and, of course, a review! All for your viewing pleasure!  YAY!

First up: a review of the action packed, adventure filled _Ezekkiel Code_ by talented Mr. Gary Val Tenuta. First read my review THEN read the book THEN read my review again so that you know your opinion is correct. Because MY opinion is the more corrector of the two of us. Ya dig? 

http://syriasays.com/the-ezekiel-code.html

Two new interviews with Ms. Lindsay Buroker, author of _The Goblin Brothers Adventure _ and Mr. Kenneth Rosenburg, author of _No Cure for the Broken Hearted_. Learn a little bit about what it's like to write about goblins from Ms. Buroker and what it takes to get into the zone with Mr. Rosenburg.

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

The darling Ms. Goldberry Tinker, from _The Ghost in the Crystal _ written by Mr. Matt Posner, stopped by for an interview to prove that she's nothing like a more well-known girl (who shall remain nameless) enrolled in another magic school (that shall ALSO remain nameless).

I also met up with Lord Arkus of Laura Lond's, _My Sparkling Misfo_rtune, who is rather dramatic and somehow a victim even though he's the villian&#8230;?

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html

I'm always accepting bookies for reviewies. I'll review just about any genre - except for non-fiction, erotica, young adult and children's books. Please send me your books in PDF format to [email protected] and include a short blurb about the book in the email. I also request that you keep your books within the 140K to 160K word count as I have bunches and bunches of bookies to review and I want to be able to read everything in a timely fashion!

Please feel free to submit your author interviews so that the world can get to know ya and see why it is that you do what you do&#8230;do&#8230;

I'd also like it if you'd consider writing up a guest bloggins for me as well. The topic is of your choosing...as long as it relates to Indie Authors, self-publishing, writing, promotions, etc. If you write it, they will post it.  ("They", being of course, "me".)

Of course, book trailers are always welcome to liven up the site a bit! Music and pictures to advertise books?! BRILLIANT!

Check out the author questions here and general submission guidelines here:

http://syriasays.com/the-birds-nest-guidelines.html

I also highly encourage character interviews! It certainly seems like your characters have a lot to say beyond their original stories. I will post as many of those as you send.

http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html

As always: thanks guys! You've been awesome and I'm really glad you're playing along and letting me review your work! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

> Two new interviews with Ms. Lindsay Buroker, author of The Goblin Brothers Adventure and Mr. Kenneth Rosenburg, author of No Cure for the Broken Hearted. Learn a little bit about what it's like to write about goblins from Ms. Buroker and what it takes to get into the zone with Mr. Rosenburg.
> 
> http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html


Thanks for posting this and all the other good stuff, Syria!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Syria totally has my sense of humor


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Syria totally has my sense of humor


Well, it's all I've got... ALL. I'VE. GOT. *sob* I mean, I don't have much else...besides the Fat Cat and my NetBook... So, at least I have humor and that's always portable, right?!



GoblinWriter said:


> Thanks for posting this and all the other good stuff, Syria!


You are most welcome!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Syria totally has my sense of humor


Maybe if you ask politely, she'll give it back.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

This is part of an email from Gary Val Tenuta about my review for his book, _The Ezekiel Code_:

_THANK YOU so much for the review. Your reviews are outstanding. I'm going to be downloading "Falling Star" and "Take the Monkeys and Run" to my Kindle tonight. Without your reviews I wouldn't even have known those books exist. You're providing a terrific service. Syria Says deserves a lot more than 3579 views. I'll pass the word about your site. Thanks again. _

Thanks Gary! It really makes my day to know that my reviews helped you choose a book or two!


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Syria posted a lot of great character interviews yesterday. Please go the character interviews section and read through them and consider some books from that list. There wasn't one in the batch that didn't interest me. (Yes, my book is there, but I'm not plugging it specifically.)

Syria is a great friend of independent authors!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mattposner said:


> Syria posted a lot of great character interviews yesterday. Please go the character interviews section and read through them and consider some books from that list. There wasn't one in the batch that didn't interest me. (Yes, my book is there, but I'm not plugging it specifically.)
> 
> Syria is a great friend of independent authors!


*Like

But, seriously, the character interviews have been a blast. And nearly all of them (aloof or not) seem starved for some more attention...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You sometimes remind me of that fellow who used to play Capt. Kirk in the Original Star Trek series.  Must. Read. Books. Can't. Breathe.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Why, *dramatic pause* thank you. I *dramatic pause* appreciate your *dramatic pause* compliments. They make me *dramatic pause* smile.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

A big Texas sized howdy to everyone out there in the Interwebz! I have got a doosey of an update for ya' and hope I don't BLOW your mind with the level of greatness I'm about to drop on you&#8230; 

First up, as always, is a new review for the _Crown Conspiracy_ by Michael J. Sullivan. A wonderful monarchy mystery and a great read!

http://syriasays.com/the-crown-conspiracy.html

Next, two great interviews with Jerry Hanel, author of _Death Has A Name_ and Frank Zubek, author of _Empath: Horror Stories_. Thanks guys! You really make these interviews super interesting! 

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

Miss Clarissa Rogers also took some time out to talk to me about her part in Chris Truscott's novel _Stumbling Forward_. She even dishes on her relationship with Chris. 

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/02/chris-truscott-stumbling-forward.html

For a really special treat, I have a full page featurette for Miss Tracey Alley, our lovely lass from Down Under who has been _under_ the weather for a while and a bit now. She was kind enough to do an author interview and helped me set up an interview with Tarres, the minotaur, from her series, _The Witchcraft Wars_. I also mixed in a review for her latest novel, _Ursula's Quest_. (A fantastic book, by the by!)

http://syriasays.com/tracey-alley-special-feature.html

I suggest taking breaks between each review, interview and Tracey's feature - you might be overwhelmed. I cannot be held responsible for any fainting, dizziness or other side effects that may or may not be the direct cause of being so close to this much awesome. 

As always, I'm still accepting books (in PDF format) to review - all genres (excluding: erotica, YA and non-fiction) and ask that you try to keep the word count below 160K. You can email them to [email protected]; I suggest a quick blurb about the book and be sure to include the book cover you'd like me to use when I post your review.

Here are my submission guidelines and the author interview questions can be found here as well:

http://syriasays.com/the-birds-nest-guidelines.html

I'm always looking for new author interviews and ALWAYS look forward to new character interviews. I should just go around and interview characters only those fellahs have been pretty colorful... HA!

http://syriasays.com/questions-for-characters.html

Also: GUEST BLOGGINS! I needs 'em. They make me so happy. And I have a shortage of them&#8230;therefore&#8230;I can has a shortage of happy. *sigh*

At any rate&#8230; I really appreciate all the participation from both the authors and your characters. It's been a lot of fun and I look forward to reading ALL THE THINGS EVAR! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw the title to this thread and I thought it said, "Texas-sized steak".  Now perhaps my stomach was doing the reading...but I'm just telling ya, the way to an author's heart is through their stomach!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Woot Woot! She featured me! I feel all sparkly inside.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I saw the title to this thread and I thought it said, "Texas-sized steak". Now perhaps my stomach was doing the reading...but I'm just telling ya, the way to an author's heart is through their stomach!


Mmmmm...steak... WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY better than the Taco Bell I had for lunch... 


jhanel said:


> Woot Woot! She featured me! I feel all sparkly inside.


You ARE sparkly because you're a STAR! ...not because you're a teenage vampire... That'd be weird...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Howdy y'all! I managed to find time between car implosions, washing machine unworkings, cat face eruptions and the Oscars to update the site. Woot! Who says that you can't multitask? (Those jerks that say by multitasking you're really ignoring other tasks"&#8230; CHA! I can do both: ignore tasks AND call people jerks. See? I just did it. BOO YAH! )

Anyhow, Mr. Jerry Hanel's _Death Has a Name_ received a well-earned 5+ rating from yours truly! Brodie Wade was just as neurotic in the story as he was in his interview. Good luck with the whole quitting smoking thing, Brodie! 

http://syriasays.com/death-has-a-name.html

My Character Interviews continue to be both highly entertaining and very insightful! This round, I was able to catch up with the more than a little distracted Clade Joss of the _Summoning of Clade Josso_ by Jeremy Aiello and with the down to earth Darcy Anderson from _Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels_.

http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html

I also have two brand new Author Interviews with Rudy Kerkhoven, author of _The Year We Finally Solved Everything _ and Derek Prior, author of the _Ant-Man of Malfen_.

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

Miss Olivia Darnell was sweet enough to share her thoughts on writing children's books since she just finished up with _A Doublescoop of Raynebeaux Sherbert _. I've had the pleasure of reading a couple of her stories (reviews to come soooooooooooon!) and have often wondered how young is "too young" to give a kiddo an eReader. Thoughts?

http://syriasays.com/bird-calls-author-blogs.html

As always: the readin' beast in me is always hungry for new books to review. NOM! NOM! NOM! (Please no erotica, YA and nonfiction.) Send 'em on over to my email: [email protected] in PDF and I'll add them to the TBR list. Also, try to stay under 160K with the word count!

I also encourage you to take a look at my Author Interview questions. Also, please check with your characters and see if they'd be interesting in allowing me to do an interview with them as well. I'm happy to make time for as many folks who are willing to be interviewed! 

Please consider writing up a bloggins for the site as well. It can be anything related to Indie Authors, publishing, writing, etc. Just use those big ol' imaginations and I'll put it up on the site! 

I cannot express to you guys how much I've appreciated everyone's participation in this whole crazy trip! It's been so much fun and I'm looking forward to continuing to improve the site and help you all towards your ultimate goals: buying me a yacht when you make it big! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

WOO HOO!! thank you for the review, Syria! Wow... I'm dancing around my office right now.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

"Cat face explosions"?! Do tell, child! Do tell!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

jhanel said:


> WOO HOO!! thank you for the review, Syria! Wow... I'm dancing around my office right now.


Nice! She doesn't hand out those 5-star reviews too often, ya know.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

jhanel said:


> WOO HOO!! thank you for the review, Syria! Wow... I'm dancing around my office right now.


I'm imagining Brodie and all of his awkwardly awkward limbs flailing about... I imagine that's not even close to what you're doing...? Or is real life closer to fiction than we know...?! 



Brendan Carroll said:


> "Cat face explosions"?! Do tell, child! Do tell!


Well, The Fat Cat, had an abscess on his cheeky that went kaboom and when I was able to get him to the vet on Saturday, they told me it was from a gnarly tooth that he would need to get extracted on Wednesday. I felt like a terrible parent!  But, he didn't even notice...he was still very demandy for food and pettings.

I wonder if they know just how HARD it is to get all 15.6 lbs of him to sit still long enough to brush and floss...?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Ooo, and thanks for the wonderful review with Darcy Anderson, the main character of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels - Very nice interview with Darcy Anderson, the main character of Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels - http://bit.ly/etbDHz


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd love to do the character interviews, but every time I try, I get bogged down in the details.  First, what year does this interview take place?  2010, before my protagonists went to sleep, or sometime in the 26th century after they wake up?  Is it when they're fresh out of the pod and know nothing about the future, or later, after all that stuff happens?  They'd be spouting spoilers about the book if it happened later, but if they were freshly awakened, they'd still be in shock like they were in the beginning.

I'm impressed by how other writers have ignored all of this and just let their characters answer the questions like it was no big deal.  I'd love for Jake (one my two protagonists) to give an interview, but Jake has trouble getting through a sentence without dropping the F-bomb.  Charles would do his best, but he's boring, and would interrupt with questions like "Who are you and how are you sending these messages from the past?  Can you send people back in time?  Are you a hologram?  How does anti-gravity work, really?"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I'd love to do the character interviews, but every time I try, I get bogged down in the details. First, what year does this interview take place? 2010, before my protagonists went to sleep, or sometime in the 26th century after they wake up? Is it when they're fresh out of the pod and know nothing about the future, or later, after all that stuff happens? They'd be spouting spoilers about the book if it happened later, but if they were freshly awakened, they'd still be in shock like they were in the beginning.
> 
> I'm impressed by how other writers have ignored all of this and just let their characters answer the questions like it was no big deal. I'd love for Jake (one my two protagonists) to give an interview, but Jake has trouble getting through a sentence without dropping the F-bomb. Charles would do his best, but he's boring, and would interrupt with questions like "Who are you and how are you sending these messages from the past? Can you send people back in time? Are you a hologram? How does anti-gravity work, really?"


That IS quite the quandary... Hmmm... Is it possible that they find the questions in some sort of time capsule or I can appear in a dream? And as for the language...that CAN be edited - I won't change WHAT he says, of course, I just might get creative with the censoring of the words...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Did we ever get an answer from Willis?


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> I'm imagining Brodie and all of his awkwardly awkward limbs flailing about... I imagine that's not even close to what you're doing...? Or is real life closer to fiction than we know...?!
> 
> Well, The Fat Cat, had an abscess on his cheeky that went kaboom and when I was able to get him to the vet on Saturday, they told me it was from a gnarly tooth that he would need to get extracted on Wednesday. I felt like a terrible parent!  But, he didn't even notice...he was still very demandy for food and pettings.
> 
> I wonder if they know just how HARD it is to get all 15.6 lbs of him to sit still long enough to brush and floss...?


A) Closer to fiction than you know. =) 
B) Feed him toothpaste mixed with ... peanut butter... or something. I dunno. I'm not much of a good parent either, apparently.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Did we ever get an answer from Willis?


No... He never did answer me. Something about it being lunch time...


jhanel said:


> A) Closer to fiction than you know. =)
> B) Feed him toothpaste mixed with ... peanut butter... or something. I dunno. I'm not much of a good parent either, apparently.


Peanut butter and toothpaste? Minty-plaque fighting deliciousness? Hmmm...


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Clade says thank you for the interview, Syria.  Sorry about me interrupting him like that; we tend to not get along at times.

(It's all his fault, you know...)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

J Dean said:


> Clade says thank you for the interview, Syria. Sorry about me interrupting him like that; we tend to not get along at times.
> 
> (It's all his fault, you know...)


As long as you guys can work together and keep up with the great story!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> Hi! My name is Syria and I am setting up a website to feature Indie Authors exclusively with reviews, interviews and guest blogs. I realize that it is very important for Indie Authors to get their books out there in order to make sales and accrue a following.
> What I am looking for at the moment are Indie Authors willing to contribute interviews and reviews for the proposed website. It will cost nothing for interviews, reviews, trailers and guest blogs. I am simply checking for interest at the moment while I am building the site. I want it to look professional and totally awesome.
> I plan to do advertising for the site in order to pull in readers/customers.
> I will also include a page for readers to post reviews if they are interested.
> ...


I would love to participate.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I would love to participate.


Hi-ya, Beatrice! I'd be happy to review your booky!  Just send it on over in a PDF to my email: [email protected] (Please no erotica, YA or non-fiction.)

If you're interested in doing a guest bloggins, I'll put that up on the site as well. Also, both my character and author interview questions can be found on my site. So, take a look see, write up whatever you'd like and send 'em my way. If you'd also like to purchase a banner ad or a side bar ad, you can take a look at my prices too.

I look forward to working with you!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> Hi-ya, Beatrice! I'd be happy to review your booky!  Just send it on over in a PDF to my email: [email protected] (Please no erotica, YA or non-fiction.)
> 
> If you're interested in doing a guest bloggins, I'll put that up on the site as well. Also, both my character and author interview questions can be found on my site. So, take a look see, write up whatever you'd like and send 'em my way. If you'd also like to purchase a banner ad or a side bar ad, you can take a look at my prices too.
> 
> I look forward to working with you!


I probably can lend it to you on the Kindle. I have that option. Thanks, I'll find out how to do it. By the way, what is your site?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Howdy y'all! Once again, it's time for an update and see what ol' Syria has to say&#8230; That Syria&#8230; She always has SO much to say. Some might even go so far to say that Syria Says too much! 

Today's review is of Miss Tracey Falbe's truly epic fantasy (and build up to the war to end all wars), _Union of Renegades_.

http://syriasays.com/union-of-renegades.html

Miss Laura Lond, author of _The Journey_ and Mr. Richard Jackson, author of _Fall From Grace _ both made time for lil' ol' Syria to interview them. I don't know how you wonderful author types find time to allow me to interview you. I always feels so special! 

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

In between interviewing my darling author friends and the reading of Miss Tracey's epic fantasy, I was able to meet up with some remarkable characters for my always entertaining Character Interviews.

The imposing and evil Lord Endar Danoc allowed me to speak with him about his role in _Perception of Evil _ and his relationship with the author, Budo von Stahl. He's as scary as all get out, y'all! Yeesh!

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/budo-von-stahl-author-of-perception-of-evil.html

I'd never interviewed a real cowboy before, but Bud Brawnson was kind enough to tell me to be careful of the cow pies...  He discusses his story, _The Man With No Past_ and his what it's like to work with Travis Haselton.

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/travis-haselton-the-man-with-no-past-series.html

I'm still on the hunt for the perfect book. The book that will be sooooooooo magnificent, so incredible and so amazing that it will ruin me! A story so captivating that will take away my desire to read anything else. HA! Like I would EVER stop reading! But&#8230;maybe&#8230; But, probably not&#8230; But, you're sure as heck encouraged to try! 

To attempt to BLOW mah mind, send over your books (in PDF format) to [email protected] and I'll add you to the list. Please try to keep it under 160K words and no erotica, YA or non-fiction. (Someone tried to combine the first two and it was an epic failure in literary attempts. I'm still pretty traumatized by the experience. So, please don't try to hurt mah brains and sneak something like that in.)

I'm always up for a challenge and try to meet up with your characters in wherever they may be - a magical realm or the future or on the edge of a mountain - and get the rest of their story. Check out my Character Interview questions to see if your folks would be interested.

And don't worry: I'm STILL interviewing you author types as usual. I've gotten a lot of responses for both types of interviews and hope they keep a'comin!

Please feel free to write up a guest bloggins about anything and everything related to Indie Authoring. Don't forget submit your book trailers too! Some of those are pretty awesome!

And because I'm planning a magical trip to Disney World, it'd be kinda cool if you guys would consider running some ads on the site. I mean, why WOULDN'T you want me to go to the Happiest Place on Earth?! That's so mean! I thought we were friends! *sob*

Always and forever: I appreciate everyone's participation and continue to look forward to working with you guys and helping you all to reach that lofty goal of making zillions of dollars and buying a yacht the size of Manhattan! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

And now I'm back! From outerspace!

Wait&#8230; I think messed up the lines... And I don't think Gloria Gaynor was talking about me anyway when she penned that glorious, late '70s disco era track&#8230;

What _was_ I talking about?! Oh, right&#8230; It's been a bit since I've updated and flitted around on KB to announce my greatness, my reviews and author/character interviews. Ok, mostly my reviews/interviews. YOU guys can talk about my greatness. If it were me, then that'd just be rude and mighty self-absorbed. 

At any rate, have I got a new review for YOU! _Kismet's Kiss_ by Cate Rowan is surely to shake you out of your Wednesday morning blues and transport you to the burning sands of passion and magic in her Middle Eastern romance. And before you manly men turn your dudely noses up at this book, you read my review! You do it NOW! YOU READ IT! You might be surprised and actually enjoy the book. And no one has to know you bought it&#8230; All ebook purchases are completely anonymous 

http://syriasays.com/index.html

A new epic fantasy, some Canadian bootleggers and TWO fabulous interviews with Jasmine Giacomo and John Hamilton? What would you expect to PAY for something like that? $50? $100? $300?! Well, for the low, low price of FREE you can have all of this and more!! You don't even have to pay for shipping and handling! It's all on Syria! That's right! I'M picking up the tab for these great interviews!

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I met up with a charming thief, Kormer Lezal, from _The Trouble With Thieves_ who shares some insight on working with his authors Maurice X. Alvarez and Ande Li. I got the impression that he thinks of himself as the Robin Hood of deep space&#8230; What a guy, what a guy!

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/maurice-x-alvarez-and-ande-li-authors-of-the-trouble-with-thieves.html

The often misunderstood, but still quite brilliant, Agatha Fleischer from _Doctor Fleischer (Space Hotel Series)_ answers some questions about her author, Alain Gomez and explains how important her research is in the grand scheme of things&#8230;even if some of her test subjects died in the process.

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/agatha-fleischer-leading-lady-in-alain-gomez-doctor-fleischer-space-hotel-series.html

Syria Says has made the big time: a portion of my review has appeared on the new cover of Debra Martin and David Small's _The Crystal Facade_. This is such a great honor and surprise! Thanks guys! I'm sure that your books will REALLY take off now!  I mean&#8230;ahem&#8230;they're already going to be big, but it helps to have ME helping in a very real and glorious way!  Take a look-see at her new banner ad on the site. Fantastical!

I am still accepting new books for review - everything except erotica, YA and non-fiction - and will be happy to add you to the list. I do have a bit of a backlog right now and am considering featuring a guest reviewer by one of your own. I'm still unsure about that&#8230; I'm open to suggestions in that regard.

I do request that your books stay around the 160K word count and are in PDF format. I have gotten a few Word docs and that's fine, I just have a tendency to make corrections without even thinking about it. Which is fine&#8230;if you want me to help you edit your book, but that becomes a whole different ballgame instead of just reviewing the book. Ya know? I just need to know what, exactly, is your goal for my reading of said book.

You guys can also take part in my Author Interviews AND Character Interviews. The questions can be found on my site. Both of these have been a lot of fun and the Character Interviews have really been a big hit as well. Keep 'em coming! (I can feature these sooner while you're waiting on your reviews.)

I'm always happy to slap up your book trailers - just shoot me the YouTube link. One other thing are my guest bloggins&#8230; If you have anything to say about anything related to Indie Authoring, I'll post those to my site as well.

Thanks guys! It's really awesome that you've all taken part in my site. I like to think of it as a stepping stone for each of you on your journey towards becoming zillionaires! 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There goes my day  .  I shall be singing Gloria Gaynor all day now.  There is nothing worse than a woman caught up in the "I will Survive" lyrics.  Men learn to stay far far away when that happens  


Thank you for all you do for us, Miss Syria!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> There goes my day . I shall be singing Gloria Gaynor all day now. There is nothing worse than a woman caught up in the "I will Survive" lyrics. Men learn to stay far far away when that happens
> 
> Thank you for all you do for us, Miss Syria!


If it helps, imagine me singing it in a helium balloon-type voice. Heh...


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Great idea!

Count me in, too.

I think you will have plenty writers interested!

Best of luck!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Count me in, too.
> 
> ...


Coolio! Do you want to be a guest reviewer and/or just take part in all of the goodies I have to offer? (Just need to know what to expect from ya! )


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Syria Says has made the big time: a portion of my review has appeared on the new cover of Debra Martin and David Small's _The Crystal Facade_. This is such a great honor and surprise! Thanks guys! I'm sure that your books will REALLY take off now!  I mean&#8230;ahem&#8230;they're already going to be big, but it helps to have ME helping in a very real and glorious way!  Take a look-see at her new banner ad on the site. Fantastical!


Hey Syria,

We were glad to use your quote on the cover of CRYSTAL FACADE. It was such a great quote and thanks again for the review. And, of course, when the book takes off into the stratosphere, it will be because of your quote!

Deb


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> Hey Syria,
> 
> We were glad to use your quote on the cover of CRYSTAL FACADE. It was such a great quote and thanks again for the review. And, of course, when the book takes off into the stratosphere, it will be because of your quote!
> 
> Deb


Yep... *cracks knuckles and stretches* Welp, I do what I can... Yep... It's the least I can do...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Greetings and a hardy howdy to all my author and readin' buddies! I have, for you, JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUST for you, some new and exciting character and author interviews! And if THOSE doesn't wet your whistle with greatness, how's about a REVIEW too?! 

A _Ghost in the Crystal_ beats two _Harry Potters_ in the bush&#8230;? Ok, I MIGHT be misquoting that phrase. But, Matt Posner has definitely NOT missed the mark with his new magic school series. He has it all in this one book (and this is only the FIRST in this series!): time travel, love, ghosts, Cabala and magic. It's a great book for everyone in the family. So, buy your kids a Kindle (and I'll take one too - I mean, since you're buying 'em all&#8230 and commence with the family reading time. You won't be disappointed!

http://syriasays.com/the-ghost-in-the-crystal.html

If you can't get enough of Miss Tinker Goldberry, take a read over her interview again (I say "again" because I KNOW you've read it PREVIOUSLY). She's quite feisty! 

http://syriasays.com/3/category/goldberry%20tinkerthe%20ghost%20in%20the%20crystald6cf098e31/1.html

New interviews with the fantastic Mike Dennis, noir mystery writer of _The Take _ and a short story Trilogy: _Bloodstains on the Wall_. Mike shares his thoughts on the surge in Indie Book sales and the transition from one art (music) into another (writing).

Also, an interview with Debra Martin, co-Author of _The Crystal Façade _ (with new cover art containing a quote from a certain someone we all know and love&#8230;*ahem* ME!) in which she discusses her new book and when the series will end. I guess all good things must come to an end&#8230; *le sigh*

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I managed an impromptu interview with Bear Waters, protagonist in _Realm Hunter: Pursuit of the Silver Dirk_. Bear is both a philosopher and a fighter&#8230; Hmmm&#8230; Wonder if he fights with himself and loses?

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/post-title-click-and-type-to-edit5.html

I also spoke with Vincent Kavaldra of _The Wizard and the King_. Vincent discusses his role as the protagonist in E.S. DeAngelo's novel and he just doesn't understand why, as a wizard, he can't be in his author's other books. Tough break, Vincent! But, I'm sure you'll get plenty of time to shine in your own series.

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/03/es-deangelo-author-of-the-wizard-and-the-king.html

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction. I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format. I have about a 6 to 8 week backlog right now and am working on a whole new concept for the site.

Well, I'M not, but my computer savvy/graphic artist type friends are. I'm very much, "Ohhh! I like that!" and "Ohhhh&#8230;wait&#8230;what's that?! *blank stare of incomprehension*" I'm more of a color, font and even picture kind of gal. But, all that code stuff&#8230;? Not so much. I have no idea when the site will go live, but you can be assured that it will be awesome and I will make so many announcements that you'll implode and explode at. The. Same. Time! BOOM! Yeah, that'll happen. You just wait&#8230; 

I highly encourage that you take a look at my Author and Character Interview questions on the site. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're will to do.

Oh! And book trailers too! I just need the YouTube link. Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; If you have anything else you'd like to say, g'head! I'm listening and will be happy to feature that as well! 

One important thing to note: I have some fambahlee stuffs going on and there will be about a 2 week lag between now and my next update. I'll be on KB intermittently and will be check my emails from afar. (I usually always have my phone, so I'll always have access to those&#8230

Many thanks to everyone and their participation and happy vibes. It's been a blast so far! 

Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> Greetings and a hardy howdy to all my author and readin' buddies! I have, for you, JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUST for you, some new and exciting character and author interviews! And if THOSE doesn't wet your whistle with greatness, how's about a REVIEW too?!
> 
> A _Ghost in the Crystal_ beats two _Harry Potters_ in the bush&#8230;? Ok, I MIGHT be misquoting that phrase. But, Matt Posner has definitely NOT missed the mark with his new magic school series. He has it all in this one book (and this is only the FIRST in this series!): time travel, love, ghosts, Cabala and magic. It's a great book for everyone in the family. So, buy your kids a Kindle (and I'll take one too - I mean, since you're buying 'em all&#8230 and commence with the family reading time. You won't be disappointed!
> 
> ...


Your right on target _A Ghost in the Crystal _is a grande book and I read it after reading your review on said book ...for the most you have been super helpful when it comes to your reviews thanks for your time and effort...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Your right on target _A Ghost in the Crystal _is a grande book and I read it after reading your review on said book ...for the most you have been super helpful when it comes to your reviews thanks for your time and effort...


You're welcome! Glad to be of service...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be hornswoggled! I've had over 4600 views on the ol' site! Impressive! 

Thanks for your continued support and your love! You guys all rock!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a fantastic site to browse around on.  It's like a plate full of hors'douvres.  "Oh, I'll take one of these, and one of these, and let me sample some of these."  

My favorites though are the character interviews.  That was such a clever idea because it gives me more insight into the book. 

Great job, Syria.  Keep it up!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, mah pretty! Hope your weekend is going fabulously!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! It's about time for an update and I'm the one to give it to you! 

First up: _The Eye of the Idol_ by Paul Dayton has diamonds, North Korean agents, British spies, murder and mystery. Even some Canadians. This story has it all and I recommend checking it out at once!

http://syriasays.com/eye-of-the-idol.html

Next up:

The amusing Mr. Jim Chambers, author of _Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties _muses about his musings and muses.

The horrifically talented Mr. Cole Drewes author of Hounds of Heaven talks werewolves and Stephen King.

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

This update actually includes a wonderful guest bloggins from Mr. Edward Talbot to give some _pointers_ on the proper use of point of view.

http://syriasays.com/1/post/2011/04/point-of-view-and-the-importance-thereof.html

As always, I met up with a couple of interesting characters:

Frank "Triggaltheron" Trigg answers a few questions about his relationship with his author, Tim Marquitz and his role in _Skulls_.

Michael Carven of _Fatal Embrace_ shares a few thoughts with us about his role in the novel and his relationship with the author, Aris Whittier.

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction. I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format.

If anyone is interested in sharing a guest review of a book you've read, please feel free to send it to me via email and I'll take a look at it and then maybe put it on the site. I ask that you try to keep within the same genres that I already review. I'll let you know if I decide to use them. I think it'd be a great way to share some Indie love between you guys.

Make sure you check out my Author and Character Interview questions too. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're willing to send over.

I can also put up your book trailers too. I just need the YouTube link. Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; I'm always looking for blogs to post. 

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Who care? I care!  I like ze mayonnaise bettar zan ze Miracle Whip! When I vas small child, I vould cry ven someone put ze Miracle Whip on ze sand which and not ze mayonnaise.  Zen my mutter vould vip me for being... how do you say? Rude.  Now I use both, at ze same time with ze mustard as well.

Site is looking good, yah?!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Who care? I care! I like ze mayonnaise bettar zan ze Miracle Whip! When I vas small child, I vould cry ven someone put ze Miracle Whip on ze sand which and not ze mayonnaise. Zen my mutter vould vip me for being... how do you say? Rude. Now I use both, at ze same time with ze mustard as well.
> 
> Site is looking good, yah?!


That sounds very traumatic - the use of mustard, I mean. I can't even eat potato salad that has too much mustard in it. Too much grossness happening.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Potato salad with mustard??

I live such a sheltered life.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Potato salad with mustard??
> 
> I live such a sheltered life.


I think it's German style... Or something. I've never made it before. In fact, the closest thing I've ever come to making it is eating it. So, I could be wrong.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Miracle Whip.

I will head on over to your website and check it out. Wanted to before this, but have just been buried in work. Would love to do an interview.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Miracle Whip.
> 
> I will head on over to your website and check it out. Wanted to before this, but have just been buried in work. Would love to do an interview.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I agree! It's less gloppy than Mayo. Or it seems that way. 

And excellent! I'll be on the lookout for your submission! Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank YOU.

Looks like a great site.

Will try to get the interview back to you today or tomorrow. I will also post a link on my website.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hummus makes a yummy and healthy alternative to either!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Hummus makes a yummy and healthy alternative to either!


Too true... I love it on pita chips... Hummmmmmmmmmmus...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all! In spite of my ankle (which got into - and LOST - a vicious fight with some mud, gravity and a hill), I've updated the website. I've also attempted to get a restraining order against gravity because it's always bringing me down. (LOLOLOZASLDKDH!!!!)

*ahem*

Let's begin, shall we?

First up: a delightful 5 star review from the even more delightful Daniel Arenson. His _Eye of the Wizard_ deserves a good looking over by everyone with eyes. Or without eyes. Or with more than the usually allotted 2 per person. I'm talking to you, Three Eyed Tom of Topeka. Grab a copy and you'll be thoroughly entertained and might even laugh a little. Or a lot. I don't know if you're dead inside and have no sense of humor or not. I don't know! I. Just. Don't. Know.

Next up: I'm pleased to present an author interview with Ms. Stacey Wallace Benefiel as she talks about what it's like to be a stay-at-home mom and a writer.

How about an interview with Gordon Hammond from _With A Dream: Book One of Beyond The Bridge, A Rock & Roll Trilogy_ by SK Waller? And if that's not enough, feast your eyes (be it 1, 2 or 3) upon a chat with Aaron Thompson as he answers a few questions about his role in Glenn Bullion's latest novel: _Dead Living_.

I've got a bit of fantabulous news: I'm working on completely new website. It'll be like Syria Says&#8230;but expert level. Like, srrssly... Epic.

Though, I should be clear: it's not just me. It's several of my friends - one of whom can write code like I can fall down muddy hills and sprain ankles. The other who can graphic design himself&#8230;damn&#8230;something clever should go there&#8230;he can graphic design himself out of a paper bag&#8230;? No, that doesn't make sense. Look, the kid is talented and he's going to make it seem like your eyes are on a sweet vacation in the Poconos. While my OTHER friend is handling the business side of the house because Syria + Math = Implosions, explosions and general chaos.

Basically, during our meetings, I sit back answer their random questions about how ePublishing works and Indie Authors (you guys are a special breed - in the good way though) and tell 'em what colors are pretty. Actually, they tell me what colors are pretty and work well for the format and I nod and smile.

I usually walk away feeling both very pleased with the work and yet somehow very confused (I blame the Mountain Dew). But, I KNOW this site is going to be killer. You guys are all going to love it and so is just about everyone else in the world. We're going to be like The Google. Only less maps and more books. 

More to come on that as it develops&#8230;

Now for the usual submission information in order to help the world keep on spinnin'&#8230;

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction (someone attempted to combine all three of these genres and it was NOT a good time). I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format. I cannot log into Smashwords from my government computah - it's all very irritating and whatnot - so, while the coupons are great, I can't do anything with them. They just make me a saaaaaaaaad panda because I can't use them. *le sigh*

GUEST REVIEWS ARE AWESOME! Seriously&#8230;if you've read a book and think the author wouldn't mind having you review it and then Syria (That's me!) post it, feel free to share it with me. I'll take a look at it and then maybe put it on the site. I ask that you try to keep within the same genres that I already review. I'll let you know if I decide to use them. I think it'd be a great way to share some Indie love between you guys. Share it. SHARE THE LOVE.

Make sure you check out my Author and Character Interview questions too. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're willing to send over. You're also encouraged to take a few liberties with the character interviews as sometimes a typical interview setting isn't always possible with some of your characters.

Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; I'm always looking for blogs to post. I've had a lot of questions about the topics of the guest bloggins&#8230; The topic I suggest is pretty broad: Indie Authoring. That's ANYTHING to do with being an Indie - whether it's self-publishing, writing or even promotions. Hell! I'd love to hear about why you started writing in the first place. Did you get in trouble a lot in hike skool and have to write essays on the moral issues regarding your actions? I NEVER did that because I'm a saint. But, then I'm also not a tortured ar-teest like some of you guys.  So, maybe sharing your pain with Syria will help you move past that mean ol' teacher in hike skool.

I think I've said entirely too much - as always - and I will leave you with this random fact: Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously.

I knew there was a reason I only stuck with paprika and cumin&#8230;


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Great idea! Count me in for sure!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for reviewing_ Eye of the Wizard_, Syria!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Charliegirl said:


> Great idea! Count me in for sure!


C'mon over, the water is fine! 



Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks for reviewing_ Eye of the Wizard_, Syria!


It was a pleasure to read it!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry about your ankle, Syria. You have to watch out for that gravity, it's tricky.

I just sent you my novel for possible review.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Sorry about your ankle, Syria. You have to watch out for that gravity, it's tricky.
> 
> I just sent you my novel for possible review.


Got it! I'll letcha know when I review it.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> Hi! My name is Syria and I am setting up a website to feature Indie Authors exclusively with reviews, interviews and guest blogs. I realize that it is very important for Indie Authors to get their books out there in order to make sales and accrue a following.
> What I am looking for at the moment are Indie Authors willing to contribute interviews and reviews for the proposed website. It will cost nothing for interviews, reviews, trailers and guest blogs. I am simply checking for interest at the moment while I am building the site. I want it to look professional and totally awesome.
> I plan to do advertising for the site in order to pull in readers/customers.
> I will also include a page for readers to post reviews if they are interested.
> ...


I finally find you. I sent you a copy of my whole book for review and never heard from you. Did you ever read it, get it?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I finally find you. I sent you a copy of my whole book for review and never heard from you. Did you ever read it, get it?


I just combed through my mass of emails/submissions and I've got *dramatic pause* ...nothin'...

Can you resend it?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I guess I'm behind the times&#8230; I just discovered On-Demand on my Xfinity thingie from Comcast. Like I don't have enough stuff to occupy my time. Seriously though&#8230; I can get caught up on The Borgias, Aqua Unit Patrol Squad 1 and even Justified all for "free" and in one sitting?! I'm never leaving home again&#8230; Except to go to work so that I can continue to make money to pay for the "free" service of On-Demand. It's a vicious cycle. *sigh*

Anyhow&#8230;I'm just delaying the biggest news of this marvelous month of May (aside from my birthday): the review for Red Adept's anthology of short stories, _Twists and Turns_. It's got everything! A God machine, a were-pug, a terrible day at work, a klepto grandmother, the quest for perfection and understanding, an dangerous obsession, some shameful secrets, a hungry dragon and a do-over&#8230; You're wasting time! Go buy it and read it and then read it again! 

http://syriasays.com/twists-and-turns--lynn-odell-et-al-short-stories.html

Of course, this news cannot truly eclipse the other great book I reviewed from none other than Miss Bards & Sages herself: Julie Dawson, _A Game of Blood_. A bored vampire? An obsessed police detective? Missing girls? How could this story NOT be amazing?! 

http://syriasays.com/a-game-of-blood.html

I like to think these wonderful ladies set me up to be able post their reviews this month because it IS my birthday month. I mean, that's so thoughtful and kind of them&#8230; Truly, I appreciate it. I also appreciate chocolate and vodka. (But, not together. I have SOME class.)

Up on the site is a delightful interview with Kathy Carmichael, author of _Kissing Kelli_. She discusses her uber supportive family and where her inspirations come from (hint: everywhere!).

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I managed to catch up with Anton Springman, the protagonist of C. R. Hindmarsh's fantasy novel, _The Converted_. This dude is a doctor, genetic researcher and a fugitive. This guy takes multi-tasking to the extreme!

Keryl Raist introduced me to Chris Mettinger of her novel: _Sylvianna_. It was an interesting interview, to say the least&#8230;

I also slapped up a guest bloggins from the great Dr. Hocking's, author of _Deja Vu_, regarding his take on writing and publishing in the eBook world.

I think I may set FatCow (my hosting service) on fire or shank them. Seriously&#8230; I tried to put up some of the wonderful book trailers I've gotten lately and nadda. Nothing. Newp. NOTHING would post. I've put in a ticket and readied my fire bomb&#8230; So, don't think I'm just teasing about putting those up on the site&#8230; I really will! If I can&#8230; *sharpens knife*

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction. I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format. Smashwords' coupons are cool, but I can't use 'em at work. *sad face*

I'm also on the look-out for some guest reviews. If you're interested, please shoot me an email and I'll send you my review template and we can make the magic happen. I KNOW you guys have all read something worth sharing recently and I KNOW you guys all want to SHARE that work with the rest of the world.

I KNOW it because I'm psycho&#8230;

Psycho? No, wait, psychic. I like that better&#8230;

*twitch, twitch*

I'm PSYCHIC. I watch the stars' alignments and crystal balls.

I don't watch you when you sleep&#8230;too often. Because that'd be creepy&#8230; *awkward pause, nervous laugh* 

Make sure you check out my Author and Character Interview questions too. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're willing to send over. You're also encouraged to take a few liberties with the character interviews as sometimes a typical interview setting isn't always possible with some of your characters.

Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; I'm always looking for blogs to post. I've had a lot of questions about the topics of the guest bloggins&#8230; The topic I suggest is pretty broad: Indie Authoring. That's ANYTHING to do with being an Indie - whether it's self-publishing, writing or even promotions. Just use your wonderful imaginations and best judgments (lord knows, I have a lot of one and very little of the other&#8230 and send me something to post.

You guys have all been very supportive and wonderful during this process and I hope that with the new MEGA AWESOME site that is in the near future, the support will continue! I KNOW you guys are really going to like the new format and features. I sure as heck do and I'm half-dumb! YAY! I flunk English&#8230;? That's unpossible!

Thanks guys! Go read and enjoy the literary buffet I have laid out for you!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, it happened&#8230; Syria done made herself a whopper of a mistake.  

I know, I know&#8230; It's shocking. But, it's ok. I've set up some grief counselors for y'all to talk to about it. I've also started a charity to help ease your pain. I hope you can get through this dark time&#8230; 

I mixed up two of the fantastic authors in my review of Lynn O'dell's (Red Adept Reviews) anthology, _Twists and Turns_, and I also left out a review for one of the stories.

I've already attempted to make it alllll better with the authors&#8230; Something about wet noodle beatings&#8230; These guys are harsh. Sheesh&#8230; 

At any rate, here's the link for Lynn's CORRECTED review:

http://syriasays.com/twists-and-turns--lynn-odell-et-al-short-stories.html

I also discovered that my interview with Darius Hawthorne from Julie Dawson's (Bards & Sages) _A Game of Blood _ has disappeared from my site completely. (Seriously going to fire bomb them&#8230 So, when I referenced the interview in my review, it was all for naught! In order for you (the reader!) to truly understand what I (the reviewer!) was trying to get at with his&#8230;um&#8230;outlook on life, I reposted his interview.

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/05/julie-dawson-author-of-a-game-of-blood-interview-with-darius-hawthorne.html

I hope everyone enjoys the reviews and interviews and guest bloggins and...and...and...their weekend! YAY!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely review.  Darius was most pleased.  Mitch was just relieved.  He was concerned that if it turned out poorly he would be investigating your dissappearance.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

HA! Well, with a great story like this, there was never a need for Mitch to worry!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Julie!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Up on the site is a delightful interview with Kathy Carmichael, author of _Kissing Kelli_. She discusses her uber supportive family and where her inspirations come from (hint: everywhere!).
> 
> http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html


Thanks so much for the interview!! I truly appreciate it


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Long time no update, eh? Well, it's not from lack of reading, I can tell you THAT much. 

It's more about the Circle of Life getting in the way - and I don't mean that song - I more mean mad, crazy preparations for a mass exodus to The Happiest Place on Earth with my delightful 6 year old son who doesn't quite understand how inner-monologues work. (You can hear me in my head?! YES! I can hear you! I hear EVERYTHING! I'm MAGIC!)

It's a difficult thing to coordinate and an even more exciting thing to look forward to! I leave in a few days and then The Boy is arrives a day after me. Then let the fun-tivities begin! Look out Sunshine State: here we come! Yippeee!

At any rate, I've got a quick update to share with you guys:

The fabulous John Hamilton (not to be confused with the actor who played Superman's editor in the 1950s version of Superman) wrote a wonderful tale of bootlegging and lost loves, _Isle Royale_, that I am pleased to present with a fantastic 4+ rating! Wonderful stuff, sir! Just&#8230;mahvahluss!

http://syriasays.com/index.html

Monsieur Mark Murray, author of _Power Play_, stopped by with his thoughts on writing and his take on being an "author" versus a "writer".

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

I got a chance to interview the surprisingly nice assassin, Clayton Albrecht, from _Reverse Metamorphosis, Book I of the Irrevocable Change Trilogy _ written by R.E. Schobernd. He seems nice enough and I hope I stayed on his good side as he appears to rather talented for his line of work&#8230;

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/06/no-title1.html

Mr. Schobernd was also kind enough to share a thoughtful guest bloggins on the mystery of why readers are somewhat reluctant to write up a review on books they read.

http://syriasays.com/1/post/2011/06/re-schonbernd-author-of-the-irrevocable-change-trilogy.html

Now, onto the usual requests and informative stuff:

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction. I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format.

Make sure you check out my Author and Character Interview questions too. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're willing to send over. You're also encouraged to take a few liberties with the character interviews as sometimes a typical interview setting isn't always possible with some of your characters.

Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; I'm always looking for blogs to post. I've had a lot of questions about the topics of the guest bloggins&#8230; The topic I suggest is pretty broad: Indie Authoring. That's ANYTHING to do with being an Indie - whether it's self-publishing, writing or even promotions.

I'm still elbow and knee deep in creating a fantabulous new site with a much better (read: professional) layout and some features that I have only dreamed of having up until now. I have a feeling that we'll kick it off some time in July and you guys will all fawn over me with such enthusiasim that I will have to beg of you to stop and not give me such a huge ego. Unless, of course, you just WANT to shower me with compliments, gifts and hugs&#8230; I mean, I'm only human&#8230;

I don't want to say much more than this site will be awesome and I have a feeling that you guys will love it.

I'm off to finish up some last minute shopping and packing for The Exodus East. Mickey ears, a'hoy!

 Blessings and best sellings upon you all!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for reviewing _Isle Royale_, Syria.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Back in the saddle again... *hums the rest of the tune because I don't know the rest of the words*... Oh, I'm BACK in the saddle again!

Anyhow, Disney was wonderful and magical and full of wonderment. I must say that I thought I'd never be in the midst of the Happiest Place on Earth and really, truly enjoying myself...given my cynical nature. HA! I had as much fun as my 6 year old and I intend on going back (but it MUST be when the temps are cooler and the humidity lower!) very soon! 

Enough about me and my vacation...time to discuss the latest additions to Syria's reviews:

Dave Conifer's _Wrecker_ is a well written tome with so many twists and turns, you might get dizzy and toss your 4th of July bbq goodness! I normally figure out the ending of books well before the point where the author decides to let you in on the secret and this one left me guessing almost to the very end. Well played, Dave! Well played indeed!

http://syriasays.com/wrecker.html

As per usual, I have two fantastical interviews from two as equally fantastic authors:

Jess C. Scott, author of _The Other Side of Life_ shares her take on writing and what inspires her in the creative process.

Kevin Domenic, author of _Key to the Stars_ tells the rest of us when he started writing, which involved, oddly enough, some Fritos. We've all gotta start somewhere, right?

http://syriasays.com/birds-of-a-feather-interviews.html

Now, we meet Miss Letty Whitaker, psychotherapist from _The Enemy We Know_ by Donna White Glaser. For someone who claims to be a listener, she's quite opinionated and chatty.

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/07/letty-whitaker-psychotherapist-from-the-enemy-we-know-by-donna-white-glaser.html

Next up is, Ithilnin of _The Other Side of Life_ by Jess C Scott, my first ever interview a "cyberpunk elf". How cool is that?!

http://syriasays.com/3/post/2011/07/interview-with-ithilnin-of-the-other-side-of-life-by-jess-c-scott.html

And now, a guest bloggins by Miss Jess C. Scott (you totes rock mah world, Jess!) about _Staying Focused_ in the game of Indie writing and publishing.

http://syriasays.com/1/post/2011/07/bog-by-jess-c-scott-author-the-other-side-of-life.html

Now, onto the usual requests and informative stuff:

As always, I'm still accepting new books for review - any subject except: erotica, YA and non-fiction. I just ask that your books stay at or below the 160K word count and are in PDF format.

Make sure you check out my Author and Character Interview questions too. I can get these up sooner than the reviews and will be happy to post as many character interviews as you're willing to send over. You're also encouraged to take a few liberties with the character interviews as sometimes a typical interview setting isn't always possible with some of your characters.

Another thing is my guest bloggins&#8230; I'm always looking for bloggins to post. I've had a lot of questions about the topics of the guest bloggins&#8230; The topic I suggest is pretty broad: Indie Authoring. That's ANYTHING to do with being an Indie - whether it's self-publishing, writing or even promotions.

My new site, is very near to completion and I will be making a huge announcement soon and bubbles filled with kittens will come floating down from the heavens and everyone will dance to the sounds of guitars that sounds like dolphins and joy will fill the hearts of everyone!

You're welcome.

Well, it's time for some pre-July 4th bbq and margaritas! You know how we roll down here in Texas, y'all! We've got bbq coming out of ears!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all!

I have had several inquiries about my well-being (Yay! I'm loved or at least thought of occasionally!) and wanted to let everyone know that yes, I am alive. 
No, I was not attacked by bears.

Nor did I attempt to swim the English Channel and was lost at sea.

I hate camping and I don't know how to swim. 

What is that saying: "even bad press is good press"? This might be true if I were some wanna-be reality "star" or even a ridiculous politician, but in this case, it is SO not good for business...

What I mean is this: I have had quite a lot of traffic on my website and FaceBook page(s) from some less-than savory groups. The country that I share my nickname with is going through some major upheavals - I'm all for getting those who shouldn't be in power out of power, don't get me wrong - and I've gotten some *likes* and friend requests from some pro _and_ anti Syria groups. It was confusing and a tad scary. I don't want to be on _anyone's _ radar for anything associated with those particular goings on and what not.

To that end, I have temporarily suspended my FB account and have been on the fence about creating a Syria Says Google+ account. (Even though, as I'm reading more and more about it, they - The Google - will delete my account should they find out that the name I use _isn't_ my actual name...which is ridiculous anyway...but that's neither here nor there.) I am unsure if I will proceed with an FB account for Syria Says in the future - I may end up sticking with Google+ under my real name...

At any rate, I also plan to take the route of the more traditional bloggins out there in the world and hop onto Wordpress and create a brand spankin' new bloggins. Before I take down the actual www.syriasays.com website, I wanted to give everyone a chance to gobble up the reviews/interviews/content that they contributed. I will, however, be moving everything over to the new bloggins as well.

I think this bloggins might be pretty cool in that I won't be limited to just reviews/interviews because I can add in my own observations and random (self-proclaimed) witticisms. Maybe even some of my own writing&#8230;? Who knows?! It's going to be kooky and crazy! Also, awesome. Never forget that part. Ever.
The new format will follow this simple pattern: the same day/time that I post my review, I will also post your character interview. I am making it a requirement (I know, rules can be a real drag, maaaaannnn&#8230 that you answer my character interview questions. I really like pairing them with the reviews and I think it's a unique perspective for your readers. As always, you're welcome to take certain liberties with the questions.

If I do not have at least one character interview submitted along with your initial review request, I will put your book on the back burner, so to speak. I know that sounds crazy and even a bit demanding, but a small part of the reason that I backed off on the reviews in the first place was that there seemed to be an increase in authors who felt they were entitled to tell me how to do what I am doing&#8230;for them&#8230;for free. It got too be a bit of a headache and I felt like I was explaining myself over and over to the point of copy/paste and they STILL weren't following protocol. Ok, it was a MAJOR headache because this sort of thing is the premise for one of my recurring anxiety dreams: no one listening to me. And that makes me a saaaaaaad panda.

Don't worry though, I'll include the questions/submission guidelines on the new bloggins too.

I'm still reading and writing up reviews. I haven't stopped doing that. But, I have developed quite the backlog though, so please don't feel as if I'm ignoring you. I'm just buried under piles of well-written tomes by you guys - which is still totally awesome. 

At any rate, I just thought I'd give you guys a quick peek into Syria's World&#8230; Soon to be known under my birth name: Celia Eaves. I plan to call it&#8230;um&#8230;something? Celia's Circus? Celia Says? I don't know&#8230;

As a matter of fact, I'll even leave that open to discussion. What the heck should I even call the new bloggins? Discuss. Annnnnnnnnnnd go!

Thanks for reading guys! I'll be back sooooooooooon with a firm date!


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy toledo!  Glad you're back, Syria, and sorry to hear about all the politically-motivated trouble.  Friend requests from groups like that would scare me, too.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, Nance! I'm trying to be positive about it though... I mean, with this new direction, I can do all kinds of things! 

Now to DO all kinds of things... Heh...


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the political groups hounding you a bit. Celia Says sounds fine to me, but one of my beta readers is named Celia so I may be a tad biased !


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Welcome back. 

Sorry to hear you got blowback from the unrest in Syria. You're probably smart to rename your blog.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back! I guess I need to get to work on some character questions.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to hear that you're okay!!! =)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the warm re-welcome! I can't believe something like that would have an impact on lil' ol' me! 

I started banging out the new bloggins last night - it will be called "Celia Can Read" and it will be awesome. ("Celia Says" was already taken, can ya believe that?!) I will also be switching over to a new email address as well. SyriaSays.com will be active until the end of September so that you can grab whatever content you want off of the site. But, I'll be shifting everything over to the new bloggins too&#8230;

I've also spiffed up my submission guidelines:

1. As usual, I will only be accepting .PDFs. This has always been the rule, but instead of correcting an author when they send over the wrong format, I'm just going to skip over their email. The number of submissions I've received with the wrong file type is incredible. I want to avoid that as much as possible.

2. I will also require an image of your book cover. I want to have something purty to put into the review/character interview posts. People like pretty pictures, don't they? And, chances are, you've worked very hard to create your book cover too... Don't you want to display it as much as you can?! 

3. You must ALSO write up a character interview. These are so well-received that I want to make that my little twist on the whole review process. So, they are now requirements. And the characters ALWAYS have something else to say... 

4. Now for the "mean" part: if the submission package/email is missing any of these three elements, I will skip over the email and move along to the next author. This will help keep me organized and make it much easier to find what I'm looking for when the time comes to post your review.

This may seem like a lot, but really, it's not. Given my vast experience (and headaches) with ol' SyriaSays, I promise that these changes will help EVERYONE out so very muchly. You'd be surprised at the number of people who didn't read all of the rules before playing the game. It was frustrating to keep repeating myself. I felt like I was taking crazy pills! I also felt like it wasted so much of my time. Time that could better spent READING! EGADS!

*Anyway, my recommendation to everyone is: if you've submitted something to me in the recent past, please take a minute and see if your characters are available for an interview and resend an email with all of the things I'm asking for. For now, you can send the emails to [email protected] - I still check that email regularly. No worries. *

I will let everyone know when the changes are in full effect and the world will be right again as Celia/Syria will be cranking out reviews again. WOOT!

Again: thank you guys for all of your support! You guys make this so much fun! Also, I feel so special because I have so many cool Author Friends.

I'm always like, "Yeah, my Author Friend said this&#8230;or that&#8230; *shrug* No big deal." And I can tell that whomever I'm talking to is just pea green with envy because THEY don't have any Author Friends like I do!


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> Again: thank you guys for all of your support! You guys make this so much fun! Also, I feel so special because I have so many cool Author Friends.
> 
> I'm always like, "Yeah, my Author Friend said this&#8230;or that&#8230; *shrug* No big deal." And I can tell that whomever I'm talking to is just pea green with envy because THEY don't have any Author Friends like I do!


I wish I knew some cool people so I could do that too. lol

It's funny because I remember wanting to get a review from you before my book was published. Glad to see your open for submissions and glad everything is okay!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

You should just start talking to random people at the store or whatever... People start random conversations all the time about their kids. So, why not start a random conversation about your Cool Author Friends (or CAFs as I like to call them for short)?

Now, THAT would be an interesting thing to watch... HA!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I just sent you my submission by email, Syria/Celia, and I have to say that character interview was surprisingly FUN. I'm glad you forced me to do it.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm new here, so I didn't know you when you had your Syria Says blog.  I sent you a submission, because that character interview was just too good to pass up.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You should have everything from my earlier submissions, S/C, but let me know if I need to resubmit.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! Glad to know you're OK, but sorry about the name issue. If I suddenly started getting all kinds of "fans" affiliated with a group that's on the CIA's radar, I'd be worried too! Somehow, my pen name's confusion with Kansas City seems so trivial now.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Wow! Glad to know you're OK, but sorry about the name issue. If I suddenly started getting all kinds of "fans" affiliated with a group that's on the CIA's radar, I'd be worried too! Somehow, my pen name's confusion with Kansas City seems so trivial now.


So you mean you aren't the infamous lady gunslinger?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

I've resent the details from my earlier submissions in one email. Good luck with the new blog, it looks good.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Syria/Celia,

I'd love to have you review my latest work, Learn Me Gooder!  I'll check out your new submissions real soon!  Shouldn't be too difficult as the character Jack Woodson is basically me anyway...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> You should have everything from my earlier submissions, S/C, but let me know if I need to resubmit.


Hey Robbs! If you wouldn't mind, could you please resubmit everything? It'll be easier/quicker that way.  Please send it on over [email protected]



kcmay said:


> Wow! Glad to know you're OK, but sorry about the name issue. If I suddenly started getting all kinds of "fans" affiliated with a group that's on the CIA's radar, I'd be worried too! Somehow, my pen name's confusion with Kansas City seems so trivial now.


Ha! I didn't even make that kind of connection with your name! Also, your book (Venom) is one of my very recent reads - I have the review written - and I already had a character interview with Ryder. So, all I need from you is an image. Please send it to [email protected]



VH Folland said:


> I've resent the details from my earlier submissions in one email. Good luck with the new blog, it looks good.


Thanks, VH! You're on the list. 



Learnmegood said:


> Hey Syria/Celia,
> 
> I'd love to have you review my latest work, Learn Me Gooder! I'll check out your new submissions real soon! Shouldn't be too difficult as the character Jack Woodson is basically me anyway...


Very good! Yay! Last night, I was working on pulling the reviews from my other site and read over the review for "Learn Me Good"... It reminded me of the LOLZ. I can't wait to read the next one.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I've finally switched all of the old reviews (and the associated character interviews I already had) over to the new bloggins at WordPress. I also have the Character Interview questions up too.

They're not in any particular order - sort of alphabetical, but not really... I'm not really sure how the order happened. Ha!

I also discovered that I can create an Amazon storefront with each of your books available for purchase. Pretty cool, if I say so myself... (I'm easily impressed with my own ingenuity.)

Here's the link to the bloggins: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/

*Again, if you've submitted anything to me, please resubmit the .PDF, the image and the Character Interview to [email protected]*

It's already making everything so much more organized and easier on me. 

Thanks for playing fellahs! You rock mah world!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

That's pretty cool, Syria... err.. Celia... err... whoever you are. =)

Seriously, though, so glad to see that this is working out for you. I didn't see any ads, and I know that's how you were making money at your old site. Do you have plans to "ad-ify" the site to keep it running?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> Ha! I didn't even make that kind of connection with your name! Also, your book (Venom) is one of my very recent reads - I have the review written - and I already had a character interview with Ryder. So, all I need from you is an image. Please send it to [email protected]


Okie dokie, just sent it. Thanks!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome back C!!!  I was worried about you!!! I'll resubmit all my stuff to you.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

jhanel said:


> That's pretty cool, Syria... err.. Celia... err... whoever you are. =)
> 
> Seriously, though, so glad to see that this is working out for you. I didn't see any ads, and I know that's how you were making money at your old site. Do you have plans to "ad-ify" the site to keep it running?


Well, I want to really jump into the proofreading/editing bidnizz. I'm hoping that folks will allow me to help them out and such. Maybe...?



kcmay said:


> Okie dokie, just sent it. Thanks!


Very good! 



div said:


> Welcome back C!!! I was worried about you!!! I'll resubmit all my stuff to you.


Thanks, C-dawg! All things happen for a reason, right? (I hope so, anyway...)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, because I haven't gotten myself fully organized since the move this weekend (I guess I try to do too many things at once) and since I already had this here drabble written, I put it up on Celia Can Read.

I wrote it not too long ago because a friend made me write it... I hope you guys like it...

http://wp.me/p1NyW8-3V


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all!

I finally got over my writer's block and finished up my review for K.C. May's "Venom of Vipers". An extremely well-written sci-fi book that deserved a solid five stars! 

It only took me FORFRIGGINEVER to write the review! Geez! Every time I sat down at the computer, it seemed like I just could not get the words to flow. For a week this is pretty much all I had written in regards to the book:

"Me like. Book good. Real good. Everybody read."

Ennnnnnnnnnnd scene.

But, finally, I got it down onto paper and now it's posted for all the world to see: http://wp.me/p1NyW8-4e.

There's even an interview with the dreamy Ryder Stone. Too bad he's spoken for! 

As always, I'm still accepting books for submission and review. Please read and follow my guidelines on my new site: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/submissions-guidelines/.

You can find the Character Interview questions here too: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/character-interview-questions/.

I'm also offering up my services for editing and proofreading. Email me at: [email protected] and we can discuss the details.

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Fun. Review submission email sent!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I got it! And lemme tell ya, waking up to an email titled "Lucifer's Odessy" was definitely interesting!

*turns off alarm on phone, then with bleary eyes, decides to check mail on phone, sees an email with the subject of: "Lucifer's Odessy" and sits up, totally awake*

HA!  

Thanks for the submission! I'll email you when I put the review up.

C'mon guys, don't be shy! You can send me some stuff too!  

(And don't forget about the offer of proofreading/editing!)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> I finally got over my writer's block and finished up my review for K.C. May's "Venom of Vipers". An extremely well-written sci-fi book that deserved a solid five stars!
> 
> It only took me FORFRIGGINEVER to write the review! Geez! Every time I sat down at the computer, it seemed like I just could not get the words to flow. For a week this is pretty much all I had written in regards to the book:
> 
> ...


Just dropping by to say, *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Just dropping by to say, *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


Oh, you... DO go on! Tee hee!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Heh. With red background and everything! That's a powerful SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

That's how you know it's srrrrs...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I'm totally in love with WordPress (it's darned well taken me long enough!) and how lovely it is and how easy it is to use and just overall how wonderful it is and...and...and... I LUFF IT!  

However, I have a major problem with it: how in the name of all that is holy do you search for people on there?!  

I tried searching tags and "search this site" and still I find NO ONE. *sob*   

Am I missing the search feature? Is it called something else?! I want to follow all of you peoples, but I cannot seem to find you peoples and that makes me one saaaaaaaaaaaaad panda.  

So, can anyone give me some tipper-roos or just send me your WordPress info so that I can just clickitty click and follow you that way? I'd be mighty obliged!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> So, I'm totally in love with WordPress (it's darned well taken me long enough!) and how lovely it is and how easy it is to use and just overall how wonderful it is and...and...and... I LUFF IT!
> 
> However, I have a major problem with it: how in the name of all that is holy do you search for people on there?!
> 
> ...


Wordpress is a blogging tool, not really designed as a social media thing. I mean, I guess you could smash it and tweak it to limp along, but I'm not sure that WP was designed to link up to folks like social media (i.e. facebook) does. I have wordpress installed on my site, and it's fabulous!! But I can't think of how I could do all of the socially-medially stuff with it like that. I'd stick with Facebook/Google+ for stuff like that.

You can follow my blog at http://jerryhanel.com, but I don't have a wordpress.com username/login. It's installed locally to my machine, not to the wordpress universe.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought that the bloggins had a "follow" button on or around them that I could click/sign up with and I'd be notified when you guys posted something new...? 

I think mine does... Hmmm...


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

With Wordpress, you add friends to your "blogroll". With Blogger/blogspot, you follow through Google Connect. Similar things though.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Rex Jameson said:


> With Wordpress, you add friends to your "blogroll". With Blogger/blogspot, you follow through Google Connect. Similar things though.


*le sigh* I thought it'd be as easy as a simple clickitty click. ALAS! *dramatic le sigh*


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Talk about skeered--you skeered me with this update!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi guys!

I know it's nearly the end of September (so it might be a little short-notice), but I'd like to do something fun for Halloween: I'd like to review some scary but _short_ stories or just promote them on my bloggins for the month of October.

So, if you have anything you'd like to feature on Celia Can Read, I'd love to do just that! You can pick a date and I'll feature your story (and/or review) on that date and it'll be spooky awesome fun! If it's possible, I'd like to feature someone new every day.

I'd like anything hair raising, skin tingly and just downright frightening!  (But, try to keep it short since I want to be able to feature a buncha you fellahs with a major quickness.) I'll even feature the stories you haven't published yet or just haven't figured out what to do with but just _had_ to write down. 

You can email me the story and any image you'd like.

 Thanks guys!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Talk about skeered--you skeered me with this update!


I have had every imaginable thing come between me and updating my bloggins with your review, Moses! Well, everything except Woody Allen breaking into my apartment and pouring cheap vodka all over my laptop and setting it on fire. Egads!

Forgive me, please?! 

Even if you don't forgive me, I'll post it to my bloggins when I get home. And in the mean time, I'll post the review to Amazon and Barnes & Noble.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Since you haven't reviewed my horror collection, can I suggest a story from that? Also, how short? Some of them are longish. Do you want PDF, as with books?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Since you haven't reviewed my horror collection, can I suggest a story from that? Also, how short? Some of them are longish. Do you want PDF, as with books?


Actually, Robin, yes! That'd be perfect! If you want, you can resend me the anthology and suggest a story or two out of there (Don't worry about the lengths - I'll probably read through the whole anthology anyway) and I can feature them on different days.

If you'd like me to, that is...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey y'all!

After being blown away by _The Black God's War_ written by Moses Siregar, I had no choice but to post a 5 star review to my bloggins! Yay! 

Moses really kicked some fantasy epic butt, y'all! This is the first book in a series that introduces us to a whole new world of fantasy and magic.

I also interviewed Lucia, the royal daughter and warrior princess of the Kingdom of Rezzia. (Whew! She's somehow very down to earth and intimidating at the same time... Guess I would be too if I had a kingdom to save...)

Check out the review here (you can buy the book directly from my bloggins too): http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/the-black-god%E2%80%99s-war-splendor-ruin-book-i-by-moses-siregar-iii/

As always, I'm still accepting books for submission and review. Please read and follow my guidelines on my new site: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/submissions-guidelines/.

You can find the Character Interview questions here too: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/character-interview-questions/.

I'm also offering up my services for editing and proofreading. Email me at: [email protected] and we can discuss the details.

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Moses!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Also: I want scary stories! I NEED scary stories! 

I want to feature them for the month of October and get some spectacular spookiness on! 

So, send me your scary or twisty turny short stories and we'll make Halloween magic happen! Yay!

You know what to... DO IT!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Will comedy horror do you?

Only I have two short stories about a hoard of monstrous hedgehogs and what it's like to be a zombie...

http://www.amazon.com/Spine-Slaughter-ebook/dp/B003Z4K4EU

http://www.amazon.com/I-Zombie-ebook/dp/B005CR872E


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Comedy horror is something that's right on up my alley, so to speak! And those sound FABULOUS! *sing songy voice*

Please send the PDFs/preferred images to [email protected] and I'll get those on the list. 

Do you have a date you'd like to see 'em posted to maybe conincide with something else you've got going on?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you, Celia (and Rex)!

Now my 4-year-old son wants me to click on these ...


----------

